# kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

hallöchen zusammen...

also ich wurde gestern kontrolliert, eigentlich nicht schlimm,da ich alles am mann hatte was man so brauch, nun aber der haken, ich sollte meine köder zeigen, also ich die angeln herausgeholt und den ersten kf gezeigt, war tod, aber nicht fischgerecht getötet, sprich es war kein schlag zu sehen und der stich fehlte auch, wie gesagt es war ein kf und dieser war auch schon tod im eimer, zweite angel raus und der fisch war eigetnlich auch tod, der mann von der aufsicht meinte aber nein und sagte auch bei diesem, das der nicht fischgerecht gekötet wäre. nun gehts aber noch weiter, einen blick in unseren eimer, der im übrigen eine pumpe hatte, viel ihm auf das schon drei von den zehn kf tod waren die aber nicht, wie kann es auch anders sein, nicht fisch oder waidgerecht getötet waren... darauf riss er nun, den ja von ihm noch erkannten lebenden kf vom haken und schmiss ihn ins wasser ohne den herzstich, das selbe mit den kf aus dem eimer und zu guter letzt unsere fänge die masig waren, mit der begründung, euch jetzt fürs wildangeln noch belohen geht gar nicht und schmiss alle fische( zwei zander+brasch) in den rhein,nun habe ich ne anzeige am hals die an die staatsanwaltschaft geht wegen tierquälerei und wildangeln + platzverweis an dieser stelle.

würde gerne wissen was nun auf mich zu kommt und ob da alles mit rechten dingen zu ging ;( bin echt am arsch!!!!


und es wurde alles von mir durchsucht, warum auch immer, war sonst aber alles okay und da.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ääääähhhh , wie stellt der sich eigentlich die Beweisführung vor ?

Schon eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl gestellt ? Wg. den Zandern+Barsch ?

Ich hätte an eurer Stelle sofort die Polizei geholt.


Uli


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

also ich bin 28 und der kollege um die 50 und wir standen nur noch da und waren sprachlos, da ging nicht mehr viel, er hat im übrigen den selben müll nun am hals wie ich, also gelich doppelt uaf den sack bekommen ;(


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

war der kontrolleur alleine???ihr zu zweit???
denn mache dir keine sorgen!!


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Meine Meinung:
schnapp Dir einen Anwalt; u.U kennt im Board einer einen Anwalt, der davon Ahnung hat. 
Gruß A.
Nachtrag : Gut, dass Du nicht allein warst. Dein Kumpel soll sich gut erinnern


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ne wir zu zweit er mit ne auszubildenen würde ich mal sagen, da sie schreiben sollte und recht still war


----------



## duck_68 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Wenn Du den Namen des Kontrolleurs und einen Zeigen des Vorfalles hast, sofort ab zur Polizei und ebenfalls Anzeige erstatten!! Manche Kontrolleure wollen sich immer wie die Wilden aufspielen - solchen Typen gehört von Amtswegen der Zahn gezogen! Wie alt seid Ihr eigentlich - Ich vermute noch nicht Erwachsen - denn dann hätte er es sich vermutlich auch nicht getraut! Wenn Du Anzeige erstatten willst, nimm auf jeden Fall Deine und die Eltern deines Kumpels mit!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Das würde ich auf mich zukommen lassen.
Mein Vorposter hat  es genau erkannt. Keine Beweisführung möglich, da keine Polizei geholt.
Nebenfrage: Hat sich der Kontrolleur ausgewiesen ?
Wenn nicht, scheint hier jemand über die Stränge zu schlagen, wenn ja wüsste ich sehr genau, was ich machen würde.

Nichtsdestotrotz hat er schon recht, was die benutzten Köfis betrifft. Allerdings den Eimer zu leeren und die Fänge zurückzusetzen, wenn der Fänger sich legitimiert hat ist definitiv Diebstahl und wird rechtlich geahndet. Mein Tipp:
Wenn es sich so verhält: Anzeige erstatten.
Nur kann man dafür sorgen, dass auch Kontrolleure sich an die Regeln halten.

Nachtrag:
Halte dieses Board auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden. Dann kann man auch helfen.
Passieren kann Dir eigentlich gar nichts. Ich bin selber Fischereiaufseher. Die rechtliche Sache ist hier mehr als eindeutig !


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ne sind beide shcon älter, wie gesagt 28 und um die 50, aber du bist dann nur platt, haben ja alles richtig gemacht, also dachten wir und dann sowas, das haut dich eifach nur um und wir sind beide nicht auf den mund gefallen


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ja hat er, aber hab den namen nicht im kopf


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

gebt mir auf jeden fall mehr infos was zu tun ist, muss nur leider weg, antworte aber bei fragen genre später, wie gesagt bin einfach nur platt!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

es steht das man einen köfi fachgerecht töten muss-aber was wenn ich senke gehe die fische hältere im eimer auf weg zum angeln geht einer tot ????denke nicht das ich den dann noch stich und kopfschlag setzten muss oder???und der sieht dann halt ganz frisch aus ist aber tot-und lebendig ist er nur wenn der kontrolleur gesehen hätte das der fisch sich noch bewegt!


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Eigentlich brauchst Du nichts machen. Lass es auf Dich zukommen, da kann nichts passieren weil jede Beweisführung fehlt.


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

aber genau das sagt er, die drei die tod waren wurden nicht waidgerecht getötet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ist kein witz, dafür ist das zu ernst ;(


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@Zanderlui:
Rechtlich ist das genau festgelegt. Am besten auch den toten Köfi stechen. Hat den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass er "ausduftet".
@YearOne:
Der Köfi muss nur am Haken tot sein, nicht im Eimer.


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Keine Beweise keine Anklage,euch muß bewiesen werden das ihr die Fische mit absicht gequält habt.
Kann man euch das nicht beweisen,gibs auch keine Verurteilung wegen Tierquälerei.
lg


----------



## G€Y€R.91 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

hmm...
ich hab zwar noch keine erfahrung mit solch einem Fall gehabt, aber ich war mal dabei, als mein Onkel Kontrolliert wurde(wasserschutzpolizei):
mein Onkel hatte damals auch mit Köfi gefischt, auf einmal ist die Wasserschutz gekommen hat ihn kontrolliert. Keine großes Probleme, hatte ja alles dabei. Auch Fisch Waidgerecht getötet.
1 Stunde später, das selbe. Die wasserschutzpolizei ist wieder gekommen, bloß hatte mein Onkel gerade in diesem moment einen Biss auf seinem Köfi, und er hat wie es halt so ist angeschlagen. (ohne erfolg). Die wasserschutz ist zu ihm hin und hatten gemeint das er mit lebenköder gefischt hatte und mit dem Anschlag den Fisch töten wollte. Man hat aber deutlich die Biss spuren auf dem KöFi gesehen. Dann folgte auch eine Anzeige. 
Er hatte 2 möglichkeiten: 
1. Vor gericht und eine Anzeige und versuchen freigesprochen zu werden oder 
2. Nur eine Geldstrafe 
da hat mein Onkel, die Geldstrafe genommen, das waren noch DM zeiten. Weis aber nicht genau wieviel er bezahlen musste. und es war alles wieder gut.


Zu deinem Fall:
Als aller erstes hätte ich mir die Kontrollierbescheinigung zeigen lassen, ob er auch wirklich befugt sei, zu kontrollieren.
Und so weit ich weis, hätte er deine gefangen Fisch nicht entsorgen dürfen, da es schon dein Eigentum war. Und da du geschrieben hast des ar die Köfis freigelassen hat, hatte er nun ja auch keine Beweise mehr oder? (bei meinem onkel haben sie den fisch mitgenommen)

ja das wars auch schon, hoffe es bringt dich einwenig weiter.


----------



## frogile (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ein Herzstich bei einem 5cm langen Fisch??
also jetzt hörts echt auf... da musste ja ne nadel nehmen, dass das herz überhaupt triffst.

Vollkommen übertrieben der Kontrollöööööööör


----------



## steel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

hallo....
also...in so fern hat er recht das man die fische schon waidgerecht töten muss...allerdings...schliesst das auch den herrn kontrolleur nicht aus!!! wenn die fische nicht tot waren, warum wirft er sie dann ohne herzstich ins wasser?KLINGELTS???
darf man bei euch fische lebend hältern,wenn nicht, dann gibts wohl bissl ärger...
aber ich würde einfach zum gegenangriff übergehen!!!
der hat sie wohl nich alle, auf gut deutsch gesagt!!!! 
er hat definitiv nicht das recht eure gefangenen fische ins wasser zu werfen...aber weisst du was???....das ist super für dich!!!!er hat nicht nur das getan ,sondern wohl auch die angeblich nicht waidgerechten köderfische ins wasser geworfen....und die hatten doch einen herzstich...stimmts???
da hilft ein anwalt u.eine gegenanzeige, ausserdem würde ich mich sofort beim zuständigen fischereiverband/landratsamt schriftlich u. mündlich beschweren...
stellt sich jetzt die frage ob der staatsanwalt diese sache weiter verfolgt...
also erstmal locker und, ganz wichtig, höflich bleiben...das war ja kein schwerverbrechen...


----------



## sc00b (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

LOOL

sag ich nur.. manche wollen halt den dicken King raus lassen und ihre macht zeigen.. wenn ich auf köfi gehen bekommen die alle man ordentlich ein aufn kopf, evtl schneid ich auch die kiemen durch je nach größe ^^


----------



## steel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

und zu zweit wart ihr auch noch???
hahhahhahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah....
bleib mal ganz locker!!!!


----------



## Laserbeak (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@frogile:
Schon wahr, aber nur so kann man das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi eindämmen. Deshalb sind manche Aufseher auch so empfindlich. Verstehen kann ich das. Und mehr Aufwand ist das wirklich nicht. Es ist wie immer, die Medaille hat 2 Seiten.
Meine Meinung ? JEDEN Köfi stechen, bevor ich ihn als Köder benutze. Die anderen im Eimer zurücksetzen, wenn ich sie nicht benötige. Also nicht stechen. Alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht Mumpitz, ich lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen wenn es sinnvoll ist.


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,


daß Köderfische auf Spuren "artgerechter Tötung" untersucht werden, hör ich eben zum ersten mal!!!|bigeyes

So einen Blödsinn habe ich noch nie gehört!!#d

Den Typ hätte ich gefragt ,ob er sie noch alle hat u ob es sein kann,daß ihm eure Gesichter nicht gepaßt hat!!!!!!!!


Sachen gibts........oder war der von derr PETA ??|rolleyes




TL
Matze


----------



## d0ni (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hat er denn auch tote KöFis ins Wasser geschmissen? :/ das darf man z.B. auch nicht^^


----------



## grazy04 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

meines Erachtens nach hat er (der Kontrolettie) mehrere entscheidende Fehler gemacht ! 1. was sollte das mit dem abreisen des Köders ?? Was ist da weidgerecht wenn er sagt der lebt noch ?!? 2. tote Fische (egal wie gross) dürfen schonmal Grundsätzlich nicht ins Wasser zurück !!! Ich glaub das heist in dem Fall: der Fisch muss weidgerecht entsorgt werden, also verbuddeln oder Müll, 3. alles zurück.... aha und dann vorm Kadi stehen und sagen öhmmm die Beweise hab nur ICH gesehen ..... oder wie ?? 
Ich bin der selben Meinung wie der Rest hier: aufs Amt, Beschwerde einlegen, Erfragen bei welchem Gericht das eventuell verhandelt werden kann / wird... beim Amt / Polizei /Wasserschutz (wer da bei euch auch immer zuständig ist) Gegenanzeige angefangen mit Nötigung bis hin zu was auch immer, hol Dir nen Anwalt und besprich das mit dem, der kann Dir dann sagen was da alles geht....
Versuch heraus zu bekommen zu welchem Verein der Typ gehört und beschwer dich dort direkt beim Vorsitzenden oder Präsi, meist hilft das schon

wir hatten hier auch schon sonne Type der sich im laufe der Zeit immer wichtiger genommen hat. Er hat bei einer Kontrolle von zwei Junganglern (beide 15 Jahre) nach dem er bei den Papieren nix gefunden hat die Ausrüstung "zerlegt" und wollte dann allen ernstes beiden einen reindrehen weil sie am Stippen waren aber keine Systeme für toten Köderfisch hatten, er hat einfach mal unterstellt das beide mit den lebenden Köfis angel wollten..... hatte keine Chance, einer der beiden hat mit seinem Vater beim Verband (soweit ich weis) Beschwerde eingereicht und mit Klage wegen Amtsmissbrauch und Nötigung gedroht und aus wars... der Typ hatte da wohl schon mehr auffer Pfanne und durfte seinen Kontrolettieschein abgeben

will sagen: Nicht hinnehmen das ganze sonder wehren wenn du der Meinung bist nichts falsch gemacht zu haben

so long


----------



## Gohann (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo Themenstarter! Wo war das am Rhein? Das Gebahren des Aufsehers kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Gruss Gohann#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Das mache ich aber auch immer mit Köfis, selbst, wenn die Fischlis schon in der Starre sind und im Eimer erstickt sind: immer noch den Stich hinterher, dann vermeide ich in jedem Fall solchen Clinch mit den "Paragraphenreitern", habe da so auch meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen machen können. Manche Kontrolleure spielen sich echt auf wie die größten Affen, muss man leider so sagen! Mit 14, als ich grad meinen "Blauen Schein" bekommen habe, waren wir an ner Bachmündung fischen, die ganzen Köfis in schönen Größen haben sich natrülich genau im "Grenzwasser" in der Mündung aufgehalten, und ich wollte eh meine Rute rausholen und nen frischen Köfi dranmachen, als ein Schiff kam. Ich legte die Posenrute zur Seiote, kümmerte mich um die Grundrute, und als ich fertig war: tadada, Kontrolleur steht vor mir, die Montage liegt 5 Meter im Wasser des Baches, weil ich sie nicht rausholte, da das zurückfliessende Wasser sie dorthin drückte.. und zack: Anzeige wegen Schwarzfischerei in privaten Gewässern aka "Fischwilderei"... unfassbar, dieser Kontrolleur!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Unserem Bekannten ist auch schonmal so etwas passiert. Nicht genau so aber ähnlich. Euch kann absolut nichts passieren. Da ihr auf beiden Seiten zwei Personen waren steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Wie hier schon gesagt, läuft dies dann auf mangelhafte Beweisführung hinaus und alles verläuft im Sande. Eventuell müsst ihr euch nen Anwalt nehmen was aber wahrscheinlich nichtmal nötig ist, wenn alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Normalerweise müssten sie in dem Moment alles fallen lassen, wenn die Beweiskraft fehlt. Dürfte dann eigentlich auch egal sein, was für Dinge euch von dem Typen vorgeworfen werden.


----------



## YearOne (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

also erstmal vielen lieben dank an alle und an alle die noch was an antworten beitragen werden!!!

das war ja nun ne menge und ich versuch das nun mal etwas zusammen zu fassen:

1. kf zu kontrollieren ist klar okay, nurr wenn ein kf im eimer schon tod war, ihm dann noch auf waidgerechtes töten zu untersuche, ist doch etwas übertrieben und ganz ehrlich, wer hat das schonmal gemacht, nachdem ein fisch mit der unterseite nach oben schwamm?! 
2. die fische die ja angeblich noch lebten hätten ja auch von ihm waidgerecht getötet werden müssen und nicht wie anfangs schon beschrieben einfach ab und in den rhein.
3.seit wann darf man keine lebendköder nicht mitnehemne, man muss isch doch nur mal vorstellen die sind gekauft und sollen auch beim nächsten fischen noch lebend sein, dann schlachte ich doch nicht alle tiere und wenn mal einer dabei stirbt, dann ist das doch nun keine tierquälerei, voallem wenn man eine pumpe benutzt.
4. die kf hätten ja auch gekauft sein können, waren sie ehrlicherweise nicht, aber wenn, wären sie ja mein eigentum, sprich hände weg, bgb stehts drin, zumindest habe ich das so in erinnerung und zu den entsorgten gefangenen tieren, die dürfen nur unter die erde oder in den müll.
5. ist mehr ne antwort, der mann war von einem verein und ehrenamtlich im dienst, sprich platzverbot geht gar nicht, zumindest nur wenn die grünen dabei gewesen wären.
6. es waren doch einige fehler im ganzen zu sehen, natürlich das mit den kf von mir und wenn sie wirklich lebten das fehlende waidgrechte töten, aber wenn dann war es wirklich unwissentlich, aber mehr fehler waren doch von dem aufseher.

ich hoffe ich hab das so nun einigermassen alles geordnet und vertändlich gelistet und wenn doch noch etwas fslch ist, bitte ich um verbesserung, kann um nichts gehen, aber auch um sehr viel , daher seid ehrlich und schreibt nun nur noch, wenn ihr sicher seid, soll ja auch anderen in zukunft helfen!!!!

ich möchte aber zum schluss noch los werden, das kontrollen gut sind, vorallem die ie ohne schein angeln oder wirklich dinge vorsätzlich machen, möchte nicht ins detail gehen, wissen alle was es da so gibt, aber man muss die kirche im dorf lassen und wir reden hier über kf, demnächst sind dann die würmer dran und der fisch der gebissen hat, denn wenn es wirklich um schmerzen geht,.... und nun hör ich auf zu schwafeln, denke jeder weiss was ich meine...


es war an der lausward.
danke an alle


----------



## nibbler001 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hi

WEnn ne Anzeige kommt, gehste mit der Anzweige zur Polizei und machst ne gegenaussage (wahrheitsgemäß).
Ausserdem beschwerst du dich über die Art wie er mit dir und deinen sachen umgegangen ist.
Dür die beschwerde guckst du vorher nochmal in Landesfischereigesetzt und guckst was da drinn steht zum verhalten im falle des Schwarzangeln (in S-H sind geschirr und FAng zu beschlagnahmen). 
Wenn das bei euch auch drinn steht weist du bei der Beschwerde auch einen verfahrensfehler hin (2:2 kein beweis durch Zeugen, keine Beweismittel die die Tat beweisen, zu beschlagnahmende Gegenstände wurden nicht beschlagnahmt (geht im nachhinnein schlecht da er nicht genau sagen kann was du mithattest))

Unabhängig davon würde ich mir einen Anzeige wegen diebstahls überlegen (die gewinnt ihr auf jeden fall, sonst müste er im Verfahren gegen euch ja aussagen das ihr keine Fische gefangen habt und d.h. auch keine Köfis hattet)


Weiterhin würde ich alles mit meinem Anwalt koordinieren.

Mündliche beschwerde beim Fischereirechtsinhaber (weis nicht genau wer´s da ist, kann z.B. der Landesverband sein).

Mündlich d.h. die kannste nicht nachweisen, ne schriftliche schon. Schriftlich erst nach absprache mitm Anwalt oder wenn ihr das verfahren gewonnen habt. Aussage genau die gleiche wie im Verfahren.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hätte der meine Zander in den Rhein geschmissen, hätt ich den hinterher getreten!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hi also das geht ja mal garnicht klar. Hatte auch schon mal so Fall wo ich einen an Karn bekommen sollte, weil ich mit der Angel in einnem Schutzgebiet stand- aber ohne zu angeln. Der Kontrolluer kam an und meinte gib deine Fangkarte her du angelst im Schongebiet....#q.

Darauf wollte ich seine Papiere sehen und was kam raus der Herr hatte keine mit und peng war die sache erledigt.

Bei deiner Sache würde ich einfach abwarten. Da wird nicht viel be rauskommen, da er ja selbst alles Beweise quasi vernichtet hat. 

Und bei den Fischen die er wieder reingeschmissen hat schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an. Ich glaube der hätte nicht mehr gelabert:g.


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Hätte der meine Zander in den Rhein geschmissen, hätt ich den hinterher getreten!



Genau das hätte dir dann vor Gericht das Genick gebrochen....

@YearOne

Falls es tatsächlich zu einer Stellungnahme, Anhöhrung oder Vorladung kommen sollte, dann schaltet einen Rechtsanwalt ein, ihr habt ausgezeichnete Chancen da unbeschadet wieder raus zu kommen - wenn ihr keine Kohle habt, dann Rechtskostenbeihilfe beantragen, das geht ziehmlich unkompliziert
Dann solltet ihr mit dem RA auch prüfen, wie weit der von der FA seine Rechte überschritten hat, denn da er sicher staatlich vereidigt ist, kannst du ihm u.U. vor dem Verwaltungsgericht noch eine reinwürgen, es gibt da ganz genaue Regeln, wie man sich als FA  am Wasser zu verhalten hat, du solltest dir mal so ein Regelblatt bei deiner zuständigen Fischereibehörde besorgen, vielleicht kannst du auch gleich da Beschwerde einlegen (es ist in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedlich geregelt aber bei einigen geht solch eine Anzeige erst über die Fischereibehörde und wird von denen zur StA weitergeleitet wenn es sich um eine Straftat handelt)  - ich bin echt entsetzt über solch ein Verhalten und solche Leute tragen wohl eindeutig zum schlechten Image der FA bei - wenn es sich wirklich so zugetragen hat wie von dir beschrieben, dann gehört dieser Typ von seinen Ämtern entbunden....

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ein paar Dinge solltest Du vielleicht noch bedenken. Meine Einwände geben nicht meine Meinung wieder, sondern weisen lediglich auf ein paar Stolperfallen hin. 




YearOne schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen lieben dank an alle und an alle die noch was an antworten beitragen werden!!!
> 
> das war ja nun ne menge und ich versuch das nun mal etwas zusammen zu fassen:
> 
> ...


 

Ich persönlich halte das Ganze in der geschilderten Form auch für total überzogen. Dennoch solltest Du es nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Dabei würden mir etwaige oder unterstellte Verstöße gegen das LFG weniger Kopfzerbrechen machen, als etwaige Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, sofern sich die Anzeige darauf stützt.
Ich würde Dir also in jedem Fall empfehlen sofort einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren, wenn Du irgendetwas offizielles von der Sache hörst.

Mir hat mal ein Richter bei einem Einspruchverfahren in einer Verkehrsangelegenheit gesagt : Sie bekommen hier kein Recht, sondern ein Urteil. 

Will heißen, unser Rechtsempfinden zählt im Falle einer Verhandlung nix.


----------



## Skipper47 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Mit was begründet er den das wildangeln????


----------



## maki1980 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,

bin  zwar kein Anwalt für Natur und Waidrecht aber wenn ich mir deinen Text  als angelnder Kollege durchlese bekomm ich schon  etwas Bauchschmerzen.
Jetzt stell dir vor Du bist kein Angler und nun lese diesen Text noch  einmal.   (  hmmm Kopfschüttel  )
Also ich glaube zwar nicht, dass dies weiterverfolgt wird doch sollte es  so sein können schon Argumente gegen dich angebracht werden die denen der Tierquälerei sehr nahe kommen.

Argumente:

1.  Wenn ich deinen Text lese kommt es mir so Vor als wenn du selber nicht zu 100%  wußtest ob die Fische am Haken, Tot sind oder noch leben.

Aber das ist Spekulation und nicht anwendbar/tragbar

Aber Fakt ist ider zweite Punkt.
2.  Ich würde hier von Tierquälerei ausgehen:  
"einen blick in  unseren eimer, der im übrigen eine pumpe hatte, viel ihm auf das schon drei von  den zehn kf tod waren"

Woran sind diese Fische gestorben: Stress, Sauerstoffmangel etc...  ?
Währen diese Fisch auch im Rhein gestorben?


 Du siehst also es könnte schon Probleme geben... 

Aus diesem Grund_

Lass nächstes Mal den Eimer daheim und nimm die KF gleich Tot  mit ans Wasser.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Mit was begründet er den das wildangeln????


 

Das hab ich völlíg überlesen. Könnte es sein, dass ihr in einer Hafeneinfahrt oder sonstwo hinter der Uferlinie geangelt habt ? Dann würde auch das Vereinsthema eine andere Dimension haben.


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

das wildangeln kommt daher, das auf dem berechtigungsschein steht, das man nur mit toten kf angeln darf, da meine angeblich noch lebten, ist das damit wildfischerei, weil ich mich nicht an die regeln gehalten habe, so seine erklärung.

die anzeige liegt im übrigen schon bei der behörde vor, anwalt ist jetzt wohl noch nicht zu nehmen, da wohl alles fallen gelassen wird, denn das war unsere ersten auffallen in jeglicher hinsicht, trotzdem ist das verhalten von dem spinner nicht okay gewesen und daher überlegen wir trotzdem etwas gegen ihn zu starten,denn nicht jeder kann sich nen anwalt leisten oder ist in der lage sich überhaupt zu wehren.


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ ralle

klar kann ich dir in den einzelnen punkten nicht direkt wiedersprechen:

aber mal im ernst eimer mit pumpe, naja ob das dann tierquälerei ist, ist halt auslegungssache

kf können auch gekauft werd und damit auch benutzt, also muss ich da gar nicht so leise sein, könnten also tatscählich mein eigetnlum gewesen sein, da vielleicht gekauft, aber in diesem falle war es ja nicht so, ist ja nur nen bsp.

aber wie gesagt wir reden hier über kf die er ja auch nicht waidgerecht getötet hat, ist alles sehr dumm gelaufen und nun soviel ärger, habe wie gesagt nichts vorsätzliches getan daher war es einfach übertrieben, hätte auch ne ermahnung sein können,denke da wäre ich danach auch vorsichtiger geworden und auf nummer sicher gegangen!!!


----------



## maki1980 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

kf können auch gekauft werd und damit auch benutzt, also muss ich da gar nicht so leise sein, könnten also tatscählich mein eigetnlum gewesen sein, da vielleicht gekauft, aber in diesem falle war es ja nicht so, ist ja nur nen bsp.

Entweder habe ich hier was falsch verstanden oder das ist totaler Schwachsinn.

Wenn du dir einen Hund kaufst und diesen umbringst wirst du damit auch nicht Straffrei davon kommen.... #c


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Moinsen!#h

Wenn die Sache jetzt fallen gelassen wird, dann seid ihr ja diesmal noch mit nem blauen Auge davon gekommen!:m

Das nächste Mal, schlag deine Köfis direkt ab und wickel die dann in nen feuchten Lappen oder ähnliches.
So kann dir deswegen auch keiner ans Bein pinkeln und die Fische bleiben trotzdem frisch!

Und sollte sich so ein Wichtigtuer aufspielen wollen und den Oberchef raushängen lassen, dann lass dir als erstes seine Papiere zeigen. Schreib dir seinen Namen auf!

Und dann, sollte Mr. "I'm the Law" immer noch nicht von seinem hohen Ross runter kommen, nimm dein Telefon und ruf die wirklichen Gesetzeshüter!

Ich kann sowas überhaupt nicht leiden, wenn jemand sich aufführt wie Gott, nur weil er bissel "Macht" bekommen hat.

Deshalb lasse ich solche Spassemacken auch echt gerne auflaufen, weil ich genau weiss, dass ich gesetzeskonform fische!


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

In Hamburg gab's vor Jahren 'mal einen ähnlichen Fall , stand in'ner Angelzeitung :

Angler mit lebenden KöFis im Eimer , toter KöFi am Haken !

Wasserschutzpolizei schreibt Anzeige , weil der Fisch anscheinend lebend angeködert wurde , da keine Stichverletzung zu sehen !  

Gerichtsverhandlung !

Angler demonstriert vor Gericht am Gummifisch , wie er den KöFi abgeschlagen(diese Verletzung am Kopf muß man ja nicht zwangsläufig sehen können , wer zermatscht seinem KöFi schon die Birne ?) und dann mit der Messerspitze mit einem Stich durch die Kiemenspalte getötet hat(Verletzung kann man von außen auch nicht sehen , besonders wenn KöFi längere Zeit im Wasser gelegen hat) .

Freispruch wegen Beweismangels !

Allerdings hatte er KEINE toten KöFis im Eimer...... !

  Trotzdem viel Glück , diemai


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

der hatte wohl nen sch*** Tag der Depp #q
bin ja mal gespannt was dabei raus kommt .... letzendlich "könnte" er ja  auch recht haben ... Köfis werden nun mal richtig getötet vorher ... allein das die da alle im Eimer den Löffel abgeben reicht bei manchen bestimmt schon wegen der Hälterung ...
drück euch die Daumen


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

wie gesagt das mit den kf im eimer ist so ne sache, wer schaut die ganze zeit schon in den eimer, ich nicht und wie schnell sterben die tiere manchmal, wir wollten sie am leben halten, mehr kann ich einfach dazu nicht sagen, werde diesen fehler nicht mehr machen das steht fest.

und mal nen kleiner gedankenanstoss, wenn man zierfische kauft, können  bei neons auch mal nen paar sterben, ist das dann auch gleich tierquälerei und wie sieht es bei der grösse dann mit waidgerechtem töten aus, mit lupe uns nadel wohl


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich wollte Dir nur aufzeigen, wie das im Falle eines Verfahrens ausgelegt werden *könnte*!!

Aber....



YearOne schrieb:


> @ ralle
> 
> klar kann ich dir in den einzelnen punkten nicht direkt wiedersprechen:
> 
> ...


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ach quatsch versteh dich wirklich nicht falsch, bin ja über jede antwort froh, hat sich dann gerade nur böse angehört, sorry @ralle


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> und mal nen kleiner gedankenanstoss, wenn man zierfische kauft, können bei neons auch mal nen paar sterben, ist das dann auch gleich tierquälerei und wie sieht es bei der grösse dann mit waidgerechtem töten aus, mit lupe uns nadel wohl


 
Über Sinn und Unsinn mancher Gesetze brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Da sind wir überwiegend einer Meinung. Das ist aber völlig irrelevant. Der Richter ist u.U. kein Angler und sieht das möglicherweise völlig anders. 

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe mal es geht gut aus. Halt uns auf dem laufenden.

Nachtrag: Kein Grund zum entschuldigen. Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,

bei allem wenn und aber, ich ich hätte die Sache auf jeden fall mit einem Anwalt besprochen und mir eine professionelle Rechtsberatung eingeholt. Bei möglicherweise vorhandener Rechtsschutzversicherung (ich hielt diese lange für spießig, habe mir aber aus schlechten Erfahrungen eine zugelegt) ist diese auch kostenlos, wenn man von den Versicherungsbeiträgen absieht.
Im übrigen halte ich einige Deteils im Verhalten des Kontrollettis für sehr bedenklich. Ich hätte mir sowas nicht gefallen lassen und im gegenzug mögliche rechtliche Schritte unternommen.

Lg wasser-ralf


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Erstmal grundsätzlich:
Wenn es so war, wie Du geschildert hast, dann hat kein Privatmann, egal ob Gewässerwart, Kontrolleur oder sonstwer und egal aus welcher Veranlassung das Recht, Dinge, die sich in Deinem besitz befinden, in den Rhein zu schmeißen. Das gilt für die Köfis, egal ob gekauft, gesenkt, oder aus einzelnen kleinen Zellen am Mikroskop zusammen gesetzt, genauso wie für die bereits gefangenen Fische.
Die gesamte Vorgehensweise inklusive der an Euch ausgesprochenen Platzsperre stellt in klarer Weise eine Nötigung dar.
Was der Typ da jetzt anzeigemäßig draus macht und ob ein Staatsanwalt da überhaupt drauf anspringt, bleibt abzuwarten. Im Zweifel reicht es für Euch aus, den Sachverhalt zu leugnen, dann wird vermutlich eingestellt mangels Beweisen, allerschlimmstenfalls eingestellt gegen Geldbuße, aber das glaube ich nicht.
Ihr solltet jetzt sinnvollerweise folgendes machen:
Gemeinsam zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehen und Anzeige erstatten wegen Nötigung und vorsätzlicher Sachbeschädigung. Aufgrund der gegen Euch vorliegenden Anzeige ist der Name des Typen ja problemlos ermittelbar.
Lasst euch nach Aufnahme der Anzeige vom aufnehmenden Polizeibeamten bitte die Vorgangsnummer nennen und notiert sie euch. Nur mit Vorgangsnummer ist sichergestellt, dass die Angelegenheit an einen Staatsanwalt übergeben wird, der dann entscheidet, ob er Anklage erhebt oder nicht. Als Folge wird der Typ zumindest zur Stellungnahme aufgefordert und da hat er keine Mittel, um sich rauszureden.

Aber, das sollte euch klar sein.
Das sind da zwei unterschiedliche Verfahren mit allen Randerscheinungen.
Und ob die Hälterung der Köfis waidgerecht und tierschutzkonform erfolgt ist, kann nur einer beurteilen, der es sieht und sich auskennt...


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

sehen wir es doch mal so .....
jeder fummelt nen lebenden Köfi an die Rute ...
im Zweifelsfall falls man mal kontrolliert wird reißt man 1-2 mal ordentlich an der Rute und spätestens dann isser hin und man sagt der war schon tot ... |kopfkrat
deswegen nen kleinen Stich und alles ist gut 
wie gesagt ... ich bin gespannt wie das ausgelegt wird.
Sicher ist das Verhalten von dem Kontrolleur unter aller Sau mit den Fängen ins Wasser schmeißen ...


----------



## trixi-v-h (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sehen wir es doch mal so .....
> jeder fummelt nen lebenden Köfi an die Rute ...
> im Zweifelsfall falls man mal kontrolliert wird reißt man 1-2 mal ordentlich an der Rute und spätestens dann isser hin und man sagt der war schon tot ... |kopfkrat
> deswegen nen kleinen Stich und alles ist gut
> ...


 Wer solchen Unfug verbreitet sollte besser den Fischereischein abgeben. Wegen solchen Typen kommt erst der ganze Stress.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@trixi-v-h:
Was sollte denn diese Antwort jetzt???
Hast Du das von Dir zitierte Vorposting vielleicht falsch verstanden???
Er sagt doch ganz klar





> deswegen nen kleinen Stich und alles ist gut



@HD4ever:
Kannste bitte mal klarstellen, wie Dein Posting gemeint war, damit solche Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen sind.:m


----------



## frifroe (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo an alle,
es geht nirgens hervor ob der Fang ( Zander/Barsch ) lebend gehältert war.Muß ich einen gefangenen Fisch nicht sofort töten? Ich glaube zumindest in NRW ist das so.
Gruß, Friedhelm


----------



## trixi-v-h (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Sollte ich die ersten Sätze missverstanden haben,dass sie ironischer Art waren so ein Entschuldigung von mir.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

wenn ich zum Zanderfang mit Naturködern gehe .. dann pack ich mir nen paar tote frische Köfis ein - ohne das ich die groß am Wasser hälter weil ich kein Bock habe nen Eimer usw extra alles mitzuschleppen ....
sind sie alle verbraucht habe ich halt Pech - brauch ich nicht alle, immer noch besser für die Köfis vernünftig getötet zu worden zu sein als nach stundenlanger Hälterung im Eimer den Löffel abzugeben ! 
ich will hier sicher keine Behauptungen oder Vermutungen aufstellen, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das der Kontrolleur evtl Zweifel gehabt haben "könnte" ob nun nen toter oder lebender zum Anködern rausgepickt worden ist #c
will hier sicher nicht sein Verhalten rechtfertigen - Fakt ist - so töten wie das vorgeschrieben ist, dann gibst keine Problem ! 
das vorhin war sicher *keine* Verhaltensanleitung ! alles andere als das !!!!
hält man sich an die Regeln / köfis vernünftig töten / gibts keine Probleme.
Sicher, oft ist man hinterher schlauen, will hier niemand was böses wünschen und da ich von ausgehe das sicherlich nen toter am Haken angeködert wird drück ich die Daumen das alles gut ausgeht ....


----------



## Student (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @HD4ever:
> Kannste bitte mal klarstellen, wie Dein Posting gemeint war, damit solche Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen sind.:m



Wird wohl so gemeint sein, dass er NEBEN das Herz einen kleinen Stich setzt, um bei einer Kontrolle behaupten zu können, der Köderfisch wäre waidgerecht getötet gewesen |kopfkrat

EDIT: Hatte ich dann ebenfalls mißverstanden, danke für die Klarstellung!

Mfg

Student

PS: Am Edersee haben auch viele mit lebendem Köderfisch gefangen und wir blieben Schneider. Aber das nehme ich dann in Kauf.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Student schrieb:


> Wird wohl so gemeint sein, dass er NEBEN das Herz einen kleinen Stich setzt, um bei einer Kontrolle behaupten zu können, der Köderfisch wäre waidgerecht getötet gewesen |kopfkrat



hat sich ja nun geklärt das es so nicht gemeint war ! :m
sorry für die Verwirrung ! #h


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hi!

Also - ich bin selbst Jurist und Du solltest erst einmal abwarten, was da kommt und ob da was kommt!

Sollte es ein Strafverfahren geben, dann wirst Du alleine aus dem Grund einen Anwalt brauchen, weil nur der Anwalt Einsicht in die gesamte Akte erhält (die kriegst Du als Beschuldigter nicht in die Hand!).

Lehn´ Dich zurück und warte ab was da letztlich wirklich ankommt!

Ernie


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @frogile:
> .... Deshalb sind manche Aufseher auch so empfindlich. .... Die anderen im Eimer zurücksetzen, wenn ich sie nicht benötige. ....


 
1. empfindlich und einfach nur bescheuert und/oder profilierungsgeil sind für mich zwei paar Schuhe!!

2. soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe, waren sie noch beim Fischen -> also, wenn nicht ausdrücklich das Hältern lebender Köderfische für den Zeitraum des Fischens untersagt ist, hatten diese Köderfische auch eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung im schönen Eimer ein paar Zentimeter über dem Wasserspiegel.

Meine Meinung:

Die Flachpfeife und sein Hiwi können einpacken!
Sein Auftreten allein dürfte schon reichen, dass dem Richter der Kragen platzt - wegen solchem Unfug eine Verhandlung führen zu müssen.

Außerdem hat der 'Kontrollator' massige Fische zurückgesetzt!!!  |bigeyes AUWEIA!!!  |znaika: #4

Ich glaube, es gibt immer noch dieses komische Gesetz, dass Fische, welche das Schonmaß erreicht haben, nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen!!!

Knieschuß!!! :vik:

So a Depp, so a Depp, so a Depp!!! #q#q#q

Also dann
Viel Spaß weiterhin und Petri Euch allen

flexxx


----------



## Fanne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Die Flachpfeife und sein Hiwi können einpacken!
> Sein Auftreten allein dürfte schon reichen, dass dem Richter der Kragen platzt - wegen solchem Unfug eine Verhandlung führen zu müssen.
> ...




bin ganz deiner meinung ! 

nur keine weichen knie bekommen und gleich wieder ran an der stelle , sollte der heini nochmals kommen , beachte diesen nicht, wen er stress macht, ruf polizei und zeig ihn an ! 


gruss


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Vorsicht!

Wenn er weisungsbefugt ist, dann darf er Dich des Platzes verweisen!
Und dann gilt auch der bereits ausgesprochene Platzverweis...
aber gibt's den auch schriftlich? |evil:
Wenn er aber nochmal was von Deinen Sachen auch nur leicht berührt, mach ein Foto davon!!!  :r

... ein paar Meter daneben geht's ja wieder ...  :q

wenn er kommt...
frag ihn mal (rein Interessehalber) ob man gefrorene Köfi's auch zerfleddern muss... oder ob ein Autopsiebericht reicht, der besagt, dass der Fisch eines natürlichen Todes gestorben war bevor er in die Kryophase kam|muahah:

servus


----------



## BxTZE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Die Köderfische waren laut Gesetz nicht waidgerecht getötet und Fisch ist Fisch ob groß oder klein. Und egal wie albern das sein soll!

Auch das Köderfische im Eimer sterben ist ungesetzlich, wenn man fesstellt das sie die Hufe hochreißen rausnehmen schlag auf den kopf und Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt alles andere ist laut Tierschutzgesetz Quälerei.

Man darf Fische nicht im Eimer sterben lassen! 

Das das Verhalten des Kontrolleures nicht in Ordnung war steht außer Frage nur wiegt ein Unrecht ein anderes Unrecht nich auf.Gegenanzeige schreiben schön und gut trotzdem wurde mit den Köderfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

...nur zur Info...
...ich habe schonmal 100 Euro für lebende Köderfische im Eimer bezahlt...


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



BETZE schrieb:


> Das das Verhalten des Kontrolleures nicht in Ordnung war steht außer Frage nur wiegt ein Unrecht ein anderes Unrecht nich auf.Gegenanzeige schreiben schön und gut trotzdem wurde mit den Köderfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen...



So sehe ich das auch.
Bei uns ist das Hältern lebender Fische verboten. Egal ob im Eimer oder im Kescher.


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



BETZE schrieb:


> Die Köderfische waren laut Gesetz nicht waidgerecht getötet und Fisch ist Fisch ob groß oder klein. Und egal wie albern das sein soll!
> 
> Das das Verhalten des Kontrolleures nicht in Ordnung war steht außer Frage nur wiegt ein Unrecht ein anderes Unrecht nich auf.Gegenanzeige schreiben schön und gut trotzdem wurde mit den Köderfischen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen...




ist ja auch okay, aber wie ist das dann, das er den fisch vom haken reisst und ohne ihn dann zu töten ins wasssser wirft, ist dann genau so quälerei und sollte genauso bestraft werden


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> 6. es waren doch einige fehler im ganzen zu sehen, natürlich das mit den kf von mir und *wenn sie wirklich lebten* das fehlende waidgrechte töten, aber wenn *dann war es wirklich unwissentlich*, aber mehr fehler waren doch von dem aufseher.


 

.....nun stimmt ja alles was da so geschrieben wurde, doch das von mir Fett gekennzeichnete im Zitat macht mich durchaus stutzig|bigeyes...
was sind denn das für Aussagen #c?? *ich weiß* wenn ich nen Köfi dranhänge ob er noch lebt oder nicht
ohne irgendwas unterstellen zu wollen......
manchmal beissen Zander eben auf lebenden besser als auf nen toten Köfi, Fetzenköder oder Kukö....
sicher hat der Kontolleur überzogen, vielleicht hat er aber gerade in seinem Abschnitt mit Anglern zu kämpfen, bei denen der Köfi ab und an doch noch zuckt...
wer selbst Kontrollberechtigter ist, weiß wovon ich rede, die tausend Ausreden die da immer kommen, können einem schon zur Weißglut bringen...
darüber sollte sich der ein oder andre mal Gedanken machen man muss das immer von 2 Seiten sehen.
Die Reaktion des Kontrolleurs war nicht richtig, ich wäre da andres vorgegangen und wenn dem so war, dass der Köfi noch zuckte, meine Beweisführung hätte gestanden.
Da die aber fehlt kommt der TE ohne Strafe davon, bzw. wird es erst gar nicht zu nem verfahren kommen, so sehe ich das.


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

sie waren tod, beim ersten hat er dazu dann aber gesagt, der wurde nicht waidgerecht getötet und zum zweiten der lebt noch und der war auch tod, sage ich ,aber da steht dann aussage gegen aussage ;(


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Der Typ hatte gar kein recht deine Sachen zu durchsuchen...da hätte er schon die polizei zu gebraucht..soweit ich weiss....nebenbei gesagt macht man die köderfische tot und sagt nicht die waren schon tot


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> sie waren tod, beim ersten hat er dazu dann aber gesagt, der wurde nicht waidgerecht getötet und zum *zweiten der* *lebt noch und der war auch tod, sage ich ,*aber da steht dann aussage gegen aussage ;(


 
würde ich an deiner Stelle auch sagen und alle andren auch,
Aussage gegen Aussage ist klar, deswegen wirst du auch ungeschoren davonkommen....
nur eines ist klar, bei einem andren Kontrolleur hättest du falls der Köfi wirklich noch gelebt hat, nicht so vie Dusel gehabt, lass es Dir eine Lehre sein...


----------



## zanderzone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ zanderfetischist: 

Man man man..
Aus Deinen Antworten kann ich also erkennen, das Du ein Kontrolleur bist!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Es ist ja absolut OK, das es solche Jungs gibt.. Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht.. aber was sich einige rausnehmen geht gar nicht! Diese ganze Hetzjagt auf Angler ist erst losgegangen, seit dem es verboten ist mit lebenden Kf zu angeln.. Weil nu sind alle geil drauf..

Und eins kannst Du mir glauben TE, sowas hätte der mit mir nicht abgezogen!!!
1. Darf ein normaler Kontrolleur überhaupt meine Ruten kontrollieren??(ist nun unwissenheit, weiß ich wirklich nicht?

2. Für mich ist ein Fisch tot, wenn sich gar nichts mehr bewegt am Fisch! Dann brauche ich auch keinen Herzstich mehr setzten.

3. Hätte der meinen Zander zurück geschmissen, wär er direkt hinterher geflogen, egal ob ich ne Anzeige bekommen hätte oder nicht. Das geht gar nicht! 

4. Kannst Du nichts dafür, dass einige KF gestorben sind. Du hast alles getan, das Sie am Leben bleiben. Sauerstoffpumpe etc.. Du kannst auch nicht alle 30 sec. nachschauen ob es ihnen gut geht. Das ist nicht von Dir zu erwarten. Also nicht falsch verhalten. Ich hatte auch schon oft genug tote KF in meinem Eimer und es hat noch nie ein Kontrolleur was dazu gesagt.

5. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass Du es zugelassen hast, das er Deine Sachen durchsucht! Dazu ist nur die Polizei berechtigt.. Aber niemals ein Kontrolleur..

6. Der Platzverweis ist sowas von lächerlich.. Das geht gar nicht.. Wer is er denn?ß Besitzer des Rheinufers?? Du bist Mitglied in dem Verein und bist berechtigt, dort zu angeln.
Der Typ darf niemals einen Platzverweis erteilen. Nicht mal, wenn Du was falsch gemacht hättest!!

Ich kann nur eins sagen: Der Typ ist so lächerlich. Er hat zuhause nicht zu sagen und wollte mal eben ne Runde auf dicke Hose machen! Schade, dass er nicht auf mich getroffen ist.. Mit mir hätte er die Aktion nicht abgezogen!
Und ne Runde schwimmen hätte er noch gratis bekommen!!

Mach Dir keine Sorgen!! Wenn es zur Anzeige kommen sollte, dann ist er dran und nicht Du!! Würd aber aufjedenfall ne Gegenanzeige starten, denn so einem Dussel muss das Handwerk gelegt werden!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@Zanderzone....
das hat doch alles nichts mit zu tu ob ich Kontrolleur bin oder nicht...
Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen dass es 2 Seiten der Medaillie gibt. ich habe ja gesagt dass er nicht korrekt gehandelt hat, keine Frage.
Es muss sie aber nun mal geben und die Hatz von der du sprichst machen nicht die Kontrolleure sondern die Angler auf diese, von wegen einen Tritt und hinterherwerfen und blöde anmachen und so....sowas kan mal ganz schnell in die Hose gehen, nur mal so ebenbei...
auch sollte man bedenken dass es ein "Ehrenamt" ist, die Jungs sich also dem ganzen Ärger für Lau in den Weg stellen und sehr sehr oft blöd angemacht werden.
Wie gesagt er ist nicht korrekt vorgegangen, der TE aber auch nicht.


----------



## BxTZE (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



> 1. Darf ein normaler Kontrolleur überhaupt meine Ruten kontrollieren??(ist nun unwissenheit, weiß ich wirklich nicht?



Da er deine Köder kontrollieren darf, darf er auch nachgucken was im Wasser hängt ansonsten wäre es ja witzlos...




> 2. Für mich ist ein Fisch tot, wenn sich gar nichts mehr bewegt am Fisch! Dann brauche ich auch keinen Herzstich mehr setzten.



Für dich vielleicht dem Gesetz nach nicht, bzw. du bist verantwortlich dafür ihn gesetzmäßig zu töten tust du dies nicht machst du dich strafbar...

So einfach is murmeln da hilft ooch alles schimpfen und lamentieren nich, hat man nen toten Fisch beim angeln dabei der nich ordnungsgemäß getötet ist hat man nen Problem. Außer es lässt sich nachweisen das der Fisch nicht persönlich gefangen oder getötet wurde, um mal wieder auf die Tiefkühlsache zurück zu kommen...



> Kannst Du nichts dafür, dass einige KF gestorben sind. Du hast alles getan, das Sie am Leben bleiben. Sauerstoffpumpe etc.. Du kannst auch nicht alle 30 sec. nachschauen ob es ihnen gut geht. Das ist nicht von Dir zu erwarten. Also nicht falsch verhalten. Ich hatte auch schon oft genug tote KF in meinem Eimer und es hat noch nie ein Kontrolleur was dazu gesagt.



Wenn man Köderfische lebend hältert hat man wenn ich mich nicht irre juristisch die Betreuung für diese übernommen, hat man diese inne muss man alles dafür tun das diese eben nicht sterben, da man verpflichtet ist den Temperatur,-Wasserqualitäts und Lichtansprüchen der Tiere gerecht zu werden sowie sie ausreichend mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen.
Wenn die einem wegsterben kann da ja was nicht stimmen...

Klingt für viele zwar albern ist aber leider so...


----------



## zanderzone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ zanderfetischist: Für viele ist es kein Ehrenamt, sondern Sie wollen nur einen auf dicke Hose machen! ist bei 70 % der Kontrolleure so!! 

@ betze: (Hoffe Du bist Lauternfan ;-)) Geilster Club der Welt, aber nu zum Thema:
Er kann mich auffordern, dass ich meine Rute raushole, aber anfassen darf er sie nicht!
Rausholen darf sie doch nur die Polizei, wenn ich es verneine.. Oder??

Das mit den Köderfischen finde ich genauso witzig.. Setzkescher ist schon verboten, dann sollte man auch gleich den Eimer verbieten..


----------



## zanderzone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

omg!!! Damit habe ich wohl nen Eintrag zur Boardferkelwahl sicher..

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
Werds nu auch nicht löschen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> omg!!! Damit habe ich wohl nen Eintrag zur Boardferkelwahl sicher..
> 
> Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> Werds nu auch nicht löschen!


 

Darauf kannst Du Dich verlassen.|supergri

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir dringend und ohne Dir was zu wollen, mal Dein zuständiges Landesfischereigesetzt zu lesen.
Ich glaube, Du wirst Dich in einigen Punkten wundern.


----------



## heinzrch (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt hier keine Freunde mache:
Ein Eimer voll mit kieloben treibenden Köfis hinterläßt nicht unbedingt den Eindruck respektvollen Umgangs mit der Kreatur, weder bei nem Kontrolleur noch bei vorbeikommenden Passanten. Und durch nen regelmäßigen Wasserwechsel (so alle 1-2 Stunden) läßt sich sowas (sogar ohne Pumpe !) zuverlässig verhindern. 
Und gerade wenn ich mit nem Eimer voll lebender Köderfische angeln gehe (mach ich selber, weil ein frisch getöteter Fisch um Klassen fängiger ist als z.B. ein vorher eingefrorener...) achte ich penibel darauf dass der Köfi "zweifelsfrei" getötet ist. Bei einem frischen unversehrt angeködertem Köfi (ohne Stich, abgeschnittenem Kopf etc.) würde auch ich als vorbeikommender Angler einen erheblichen Verdacht schöpfen....
Dabei ist es doch eigentlich ganz einfach: nimm die Köfis lebendig mit (soweit erlaubt), töte einen Köfi unmittelbar vor dem Anködern EINDEUTIG (betäuben, stechen, Kopf abschneiden o.ä.) und erneuere den Köfi ca. alle Stunde. Ein frischer Köfi hat sogar mit abgeschnittenem Kopf noch lange zeit Muskelreflexe, die ein Raubfisch wahrnimmt. Und du bist einem Kontrolleur gegenüber zweifelsfrei gegen jeden Verdacht erhaben....


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ zanderfetischist: Für viele ist es kein Ehrenamt, sondern Sie wollen nur einen auf dicke Hose machen! ist bei 70 % der Kontrolleure so!!


 
dann habt ihr nicht wirklich gute Leute bei euch....
kenne das bei uns anders, da lässt man durchaus auch mal die 5 gerade sein, kenne eigentlich keinen bei uns der sich über einen toten Köfi aufregen würde wenn er keinen "Waidgerechten Stich" vorweist.
Es ist mir halt aber aufgefallen dass der TE selbst nicht wusste ob der Köfi tot war oder nicht, zumindest hat er es so geschrieben. Ist ja auch nicht die feine englische Art einen Köfi der im Eimer Bauch oben schwimmt einfach für tot zu erklären und an den Haken zu knüpfen, denn so interpretiere ich die Aussagen des TE.
Wie gesagt die Reaktion des Kontrolleurs war natürlich nicht korrekt. Wundern tuts mich aber auch nicht wirklich, bei den Aussagen die man oft bekommt und vor allem bei den doch groben Missachtungen der Regeln. Will heissen ich bringe durchaus Verständnis auf für den Kontrolleur. Im übrigen ich bin kein Kontrolleur.


> @ betze: (Hoffe Du bist Lauternfan ;-)) Geilster Club der Welt,


 

[/quote]

da wollte ich schreiben hoffentlich biegen sie das Spiel um
haben sie ja zum Glück auch ;-)


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> omg!!! Damit habe ich wohl nen Eintrag zur Boardferkelwahl sicher..


...und was für einen :m:m:m:vik:



zanderzone schrieb:


> Er kann mich auffordern, dass ich meine Rute raushole, aber anfassen darf er sie nicht!


----------



## andy_Spro (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

gib einfach alles einen anwalt, das ist am infachsten und du hast den streß nicht da muß man sich keinen kopf machen bei so einer kleinigkeit da passiert gar nichts es wird warscheinlich sogar eigestellt. bei so was ist die stantsanwltschaft nicht so


----------



## YearOne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

wie dusel gehabt, ich hab die anzeige schon , die liegt beim amt und geht an die staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...nur zur Info...
> ...ich habe schonmal 100 Euro für lebende Köderfische im Eimer bezahlt...




oha ... nochn Grund mehr die Schlepperei mitn Eimer sein zu lassen |rolleyes


----------



## Pit der Barsch (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Das ist mal wieder Typisch !!!!!
Eine kleine " ERMAHNUNG"  hätte doch gereicht !!!
Ich wage es zu bezweifeln ,das er bei ein paar gutgebauten Osteuropäern auch so ein Theater gemacht hätte !!!
Mich:vso was an wenn ich das lese !


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich glaub trotzdem, das da nicht passiert.. Der hat alles falsch gemacht, was man falsch machen kann.. ne gegenanzeige würd ich aber trotzdem machen!


----------



## gründler (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> Bei uns ist das Hältern lebender Fische verboten. Egal ob im Eimer oder im Kescher.


 

Bei euch im Verein, aber in Niedersachsen gibt es kein Gesetz zum Thema Setzkescher Hältern etc.Sprich die Vereine Pächter usw.entscheiden selber was sie ihren Mitgliedern Anglern erlauben oder nicht,Gesetzlich gibt es da keine Regelung und kein Gesetzestext in NDS.

Und mal ehrlich,fische lebend im laden kaufen und lebend transportieren ist erlaubt,gesenkte oder gefangene nicht,fragt euch mal wo die logik ist.Und Streß haben diese fische genau so wie unsere Wildlebenden,oder sind die Karauschen Gründlinge Goldfische etc.vom Angelhändler oder Zooladen Baumarkt usw. speziell gezüchtete,die dann lebend in unsere Eimer tüte etc kommen,und wir damit zum Angeln oder nach Hause rennen.Und wieviele gekaufte sterben über Nacht elendig im AQ oder im Gartenteich?Hinzu kommt die letzten Anzeigen gegen Angler wegen Hältern wurden alle freigesprochen was auch gut so ist,und man sich auf solche Urteile berufen kann.Diese Heuchelei hier in D.booooaaaah zum :v:v:v
lg


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

hallo zusammen 
habe das jetzt hier auch einige zeit verfolgt und mal ein bisschen recherchiert und habe folgenden paragraphen fuer nrw gefungen:
*§ 54
Amtliche Fischereiaufseher,
Pflichten und Befugnisse*
(1) Die Fischereibehörde kann sich zur Erfüllung ihrer Überwachungsaufgaben amtlich verpflichteter Fischereiaufseher bedienen.

(2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.

(3) Die amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher sind bei der Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht befugt, Grundstücke zu betreten und Gewässer zu befahren.

dies heisst fuer mich leider nicht nur dass der knaller durchaus befugt ist in den eimer zu gucken und die koeder an der angel zu inspizieren sondern auch dass einige paragraphen des grundgesetzes (eigentum,besitz und wohnungsfreiheit) eingeschraenkt sind.
natuerlich schliesse ich mich an dass das vorgehen unter aller sau war aber auch die abnahme der fische war gerechtfertigt (kein diebstahl bei berechtigtem verdacht)....nur nicht das wieder reinwerfen da ja schon fangfaehig.
bei uns in s-h gibt es auch noch einen extra absatz wo drin steht dass setzkescher fuer massige fische verboten sind....nicht aber eimerhaltung von koefis. 
alles in allem denke ich aber auch dass sich die sache im sande verlaufen wird.
das komplette gesetz:http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/fischerei/recht/landesfischereigesetz/index.php
schoene gruesse
​


----------



## Gottfried01 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo Zanderlui,
hat der Kontrollor ein Protokoll geführt oder Beweisfotos gemacht? wenn nicht, dann mach dir keinen Kopf. Jeder Kontrollor ist verpflichtet über verstöße ein Protokoll zu führen bzw. Beweissicherung zu machen. Das wird bei euch in Deutschland nicht viel anders sein als bei uns in Österreich. Wie will er sonst einen Verstoß melden wenn er keine Bilder oder Zeugen hat???

Für mich hört es sich an als ob der Kontrollor Zoff mit seiner Alten hatte und seinen Frust an Euch ausgelassen hat.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## ralf21 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,
Ich mache im November meinen Schein.Wollte eigentlich ein
relativ ruhiges Hobby beginnen,wenn ich jetzt hier den Beitrag
so lese #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d könnte einem glatt schon die Lust wieder
vergehen.
Gruß
R:M:


----------



## flexxxone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> ...(1) Die Fischereibehörde kann sich zur Erfüllung ihrer Überwachungsaufgaben amtlich verpflichteter Fischereiaufseher bedienen.
> 
> (2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.
> 
> (3) ...die abnahme der fische war gerechtfertigt (kein diebstahl bei berechtigtem verdacht)...


 
-die dürfen sich gerne solche Pappnasen halten, nur diese müssen sich (zumindest in Bayern) ausweisen können und dürfen ihr Amt nicht missbrauchen (wie auch immer)!

-vorzeigen, heißt nicht, dass er selber auch nur irgendetwas anfassen darf!

-bist Du Dir sicher?! steht das ausdrücklich geschrieben? 

Ich habe bisher weder einen staatlichen Kontrolleur noch einen Polizisten (oder andere wie Gewässerwarte, Vereinsvorstände...) erlebt bzw. kennengelernt der sich so dämlich verhalten hat!

Egal ob ich jetzt ein toten Köderfisch im Eimer habe oder nicht!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@flexxxone
nun ja ich habe mich da auch etwas an unserem gesetz orientiert und da steht es ausdruecklich drin 
*§ 44*

*Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsicht*

(1) Die Fischereiaufsichtsbeamtinnen, die Polizeivollzugskräfte der Wasserschutzpolizei oder Fischereiaufsichtsbeamten und die ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseherinnen oder Fischereiaufseher (Fischereiaufsichtspersonen) sind in Wahrnehmung der Aufgaben der Fischereiaufsicht befugt:

<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">Wasserfahrzeuge, Grundstücke und Ufer zu betreten,
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: -0.5em; MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">die Personalien festzustellen,
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: -0.5em; MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">den Fischereischein, den Fischereierlaubnisschein sowie nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften notwendige Fischereidokumente zu prüfen,
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: -0.5em; MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">die mitgeführten oder ausliegenden Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Wasser- und Landfahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter zu überprüfen,
die Schiffsführung von Fischereifahrzeugen aufzufordern, einen bestimmten Hafen anzulaufen.
Die Schiffsführung eines Wasserfahrzeugs, von dem aus Fischfang betrieben wird, hat auf Anruf sofort ihr Fahrzeug anzuhalten, auf Verlangen die Fischereiaufsichtspersonen an Bord zu lassen und ihren Anordnungen Folge zu leisten. Die Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn die Fischereiaufsichtsperson dies gestattet.
Für die privaten amtlich bestätigten Fischereiaufseherinnen und Fischereiaufseher gilt Absatz 1 Nr. 1, 3 und 4 entsprechend.
(2) Die Fischereiaufsichtsperson hat bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen ihren Dienstausweis vorzuzeigen, es sei denn, dass ihr dies aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zugemutet werden kann. Die Fischereiaufsichtspersonen sind darüber hinaus befugt, Personen,

<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">die unberechtigt fischen,
<LI style="MARGIN-TOP: -0.5em; MARGIN-BOTTOM: -0.5em">die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, oder
die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,
*die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen*.
(3) Weitere Befugnisse der Fischereiaufsichtspersonen kann die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung regeln.
(4) Für Maßnahmen, die nach diesem Gesetz getroffen werden können, werden das Recht auf Freiheit der Person (Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Grundgesetzes), das Recht der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Art. 13 des Grundgesetzes) und das Recht auf Eigentum (Art. 14 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes) eingeschränkt.

dass er sich absolut daneben benommen hat habe ich ja auch mit keinem wort bestritten und es steht da nicht nur einfach vorzeigen sondern "sind auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen" und das heisst fuer mich dass ich dazu verpflichtet bin.....dass ich es muss!
es gibt uebrigens auch noch unterschiede zwischen staatlichen fischereiaufsichtsbeamten und amtlich bestaetigten fischereiaufsehern: letztere sind naemlich nicht berechtigt deine personalien aufzunehmen. dies ist fast ausdruecklich in unserem gesetz festgelegt. O-ton: alle duerfen dies und das nur die amtlich bestaetigten duerfen nur paragraph 1,2,4


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Stimmt soweit, aber da steht *"die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen" *nicht ins Wasser zu werfen!#d Auch wenn ich kein Jurist bin, ist klar, der Aufseher/Polizist hätte die *Pflicht* die Geräte/Fische als Beweismittel *zu verwahren*!

Nicht gestattet wäre, vor allem nicht vor Abschluß eines Ordentlichen Verfahrens, bzw. Tatsachenfeststellung, sich die Fische selber zum Verzehr anzueignen, bzw. die Beschlagnahmten Geräte selber privat zu benutzen (Aufseher hat Fischereischein)...
Falls die Anzeige sich als unberechtigt herausstellt (Fehleinschätzungen können passieren), müßte m.E. doch das "Eigentum" zurückgegeben werden können!? In welchem Zustand, keine Ahnung? (wegen Untersuchungen am Beweismittel...)

Rechtmäßig&Rechtskräftig beschlagnahmtes Eigentum wird später meist versteigert...|kopfkrat (Fische müßten ordnungsgemäß entsorgt werden!)

Daher eindeutig Verfahrensfehler!


----------



## senner (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

wann gibts mal wieder ein update von den "tätern"? |supergri würde mich brennend interessieren wie das jetz weitergeht!

das der kontrolleur eure fische wieder zurückgeschmissen hat, ist ja ne wucht. 
nur leider bringen da solche kommentare bzw. angekündigte taten wie "den schmeiß ich hinterher" überhaupt nix. wenn er sich dabei verletzt habt ihr dann ein riesenproblem! 
das einzigste was vielleicht nutzen würde, wäre ihm den weg zum kescher oder sonst was zu blockieren. sobald er euch dann anfasst, kann man sich ja fallenlassen und das ganze als tätlichkeit bzw. angriff auslegen. aber an sowas muss man erst mal denken in dem moment. hinterher ist man eh immer schlauer von daher...

aber lasst mal was hören von euch. gabs schon post?


----------



## froggy31 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Schizophrener geht´s ja kaum|bigeyes

Der Typ wollte wohl den Mäck vor dem Auszubildenden geben , hat aber ganz klar über die Stränge geschlagen.

Bin froh das in meiner Gegend am Rhein die Aufseher wirklich korrekt sind und außer Papieren und Zubehör (Messer, Kescher...) nichts Thema war. Bisher wurde ich in 5 Jahren schon einige Male von 3 verschiedenen  Aufsehern am Rhein kontrolliert, was eine gewisse Präsenz zeigt.


----------



## frifroe (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

|laola:

wann gehts weiter?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

leider hat der Kontrollleur aber recht mit den benutzten Köfis! Die müssen in D-land auf jeden fall abgestochen werden bevor man sie an den haken hängt!
Das schauen die bei mir auch oft nach wenn ich mit Köfi Angle und er fragt was dran ist und ich sage Köfi. Dann kommt immer die Frage: Ist der auch abgestochen?


Das mit diesen "Privatkontrolleuren" ist aber definitiv ein PROBLEM: die schlagen oft über die strenge und sind unfreundlich. Meist ja sogar alleine unterwegs.

Ganz anderst da die Kollegen vom Wasserschutz und ordnungsamt. Die sind immer freundlich und man kánn oft auch ncoh kurz mit denen plaudern über die Ereignisse am Wasser.

Gruß


----------



## Der_rheinangler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Was könnte theoretisch eigentlich passieren wenn mans einen Alngelschein nicht dabei hat und kontrolliert wird?

Ich wurde mal kontrolliert und hatte den Schein
 daheim vergessen.
Die Herren hatten mich aber schon ein paar mal kontrolliert und konnten sich dann später auch dran erinner und es war gut.


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

naja wenn der kontrolleur gut drauf ist dann lässt er dich den beweis erbringen dass du einen schein hast......auf welche weise auch immer
wenn der kontrolleur nicht gut drauf ist kannst du wirkliches pech haben


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo Year One,

lass uns doch bitte wissen wie diese Sache ausgegangen ist. Gehört sich einfach so, da dir ja viele Leute auch Tipps gegeben haben.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Gladiator (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ääääähhhh , wie stellt der sich eigentlich die Beweisführung vor ?
> 
> Schon eine Anzeige wegen Diebstahl gestellt ? Wg. den Zandern+Barsch ?
> 
> ...



genau


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Weiß jemand was da raus gekommen ist?
Würde mich echt interessieren!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Vielleicht sitzt er ja schon im Gefängnis und kann n icht mehr antworten.. :q:q


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sitzt er ja schon im Gefängnis und kann n icht mehr antworten.. :q:q


 
Wäre bei uns in Deutschland nicht ganz abwegig!
Steuerhinterziehung ala Postchef Hr. Z. - 2 Jahre auf Bewährung!

Fischen mit nicht ordnungsgemäßem Stich - 3 Jahre ohne Bewährung!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Jepp... Promi müsste man sein.. #6


----------



## Bausi (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



magic feeder schrieb:


> naja wenn der kontrolleur gut drauf ist dann lässt er dich den beweis erbringen dass du einen schein hast......auf welche weise auch immer
> wenn der kontrolleur nicht gut drauf ist kannst du wirkliches pech haben



Das ist so allerdings nicht ganz richtig. Es handelt sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, welche nach dem OWiG geahndet werden kann, wenn man seine Berechtigung nicht dabei führt, aber eine besitzt. Dieses kann bußgelödrechtlich belangt werden und man wird verpflichtet, innerhalb einer gewissen Frist den Nachweis über die ordnungsgemäß abgelegte Fischereiprüfung durch Vorlage zu erbringen.

Bist Du nicht im Besitz einer Fischereierlaubnis, so ist hier eine Straftatbestand erfüllt, welcher von der Staatsanwaltschaft gemäß dem StGB verfolgt wird!

Liebe Grüße
Bausi


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich bin ja auch gespannt.
Allerdings geht hier auch so einiges Durcheinander. Der Kontrolleur hat sicher ein Beweisproblem. Das ist aber Sache des Gerichts, dieses zu bewerten. Wenn das Gericht die Zeugenaussage des Kontrolleurs als ausreichenden Beweis wertet, ist die Geschichte gegen die Angler gelaufen.
Geradezu süß finde ich die Aufrechnungen 2:1. Es gibt hier keine Aufrechnung nach Zahl. Das mag in manchen Zivilprozessen so möglich sein, hier aber nicht. Die beiden Angler sind Beschuldigte - der Kontrolleur Zeuge und wahrscheinlich amtlich bestellt. Der Richter wird, wenn es zum Prozess kommt, seine Aussage höher bewerten.
Wär ja auch lächerlich, wenn zwei Bankräuber gegen die Bankangestellte Recht bekämen, nur weil sie zu zweit geraubt haben...|muahah:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch gespannt.
> Allerdings geht hier auch so einiges Durcheinander. Der Kontrolleur hat sicher ein Beweisproblem. Das ist aber Sache des Gerichts, dieses zu bewerten. Wenn das Gericht die Zeugenaussage des Kontrolleurs als ausreichenden Beweis wertet, ist die Geschichte gegen die Angler gelaufen.
> Geradezu süß finde ich die Aufrechnungen 2:1. Es gibt hier keine Aufrechnung nach Zahl. Das mag in manchen Zivilprozessen so möglich sein, hier aber nicht. Die beiden Angler sind Beschuldigte - der Kontrolleur Zeuge und wahrscheinlich amtlich bestellt. Der Richter wird, wenn es zum Prozess kommt, seine Aussage höher bewerten.
> Wär ja auch lächerlich, wenn zwei Bankräuber gegen die Bankangestellte Recht bekämen, nur weil sie zu zweit geraubt haben...|muahah:


 
Eben! 

Und weil die ganzen Mutmaßungen der ganzen "Hobbyrichter" hier endlos sind, wollte ich eben genau vom "Täter" wissen wie alles ausgegangen ist!
Aber unser Themenschreiber meldet sich ja nicht mehr! Schreib demnächst mal ne PN!


----------



## Clouserfan (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> hallöchen zusammen...
> 
> also ich wurde gestern kontrolliert, eigentlich nicht schlimm,da ich alles am mann hatte was man so brauch, nun aber der haken, ich sollte meine köder zeigen, also ich die angeln herausgeholt und den ersten kf gezeigt, war tod, aber nicht fischgerecht getötet, sprich es war kein schlag zu sehen und der stich fehlte auch, wie gesagt es war ein kf und dieser war auch schon tod im eimer, zweite angel raus und der fisch war eigetnlich auch tod, der mann von der aufsicht meinte aber nein und sagte auch bei diesem, das der nicht fischgerecht gekötet wäre. nun gehts aber noch weiter, einen blick in unseren eimer, der im übrigen eine pumpe hatte, viel ihm auf das schon drei von den zehn kf tod waren die aber nicht, wie kann es auch anders sein, nicht fisch oder waidgerecht getötet waren... darauf riss er nun, den ja von ihm noch erkannten lebenden kf vom haken und schmiss ihn ins wasser ohne den herzstich, das selbe mit den kf aus dem eimer und zu guter letzt unsere fänge die masig waren, mit der begründung, euch jetzt fürs wildangeln noch belohen geht gar nicht und schmiss alle fische( zwei zander+brasch) in den rhein,nun habe ich ne anzeige am hals die an die staatsanwaltschaft geht wegen tierquälerei und wildangeln + platzverweis an dieser stelle.
> 
> ...




Also, erstmal ist Fischereirecht Ländersache, auch was die Kontrolleure für Befugnisse haben ist da geregelt.
Der Kontrolleur ist zwar mit den nicht ordnugsgemäß getöteten Köfis im recht, das war es aber auch schon, das ist eine Ordnungswiedrichkeit(gibt eine Geldstrafe...Höhe nach  Bußgeldkatalog)
Vorrausgesetzt die Angelpapiere bei Euch waren in Ordnung!
Jetzt kommt aber der Dicke Hund: 1. Der Fischereiaufseher darf euren Fang nur bei Fischwilderei an sich nehmen! 2. Er hat gegen das Tierkörperbeseitigungsgesetz verstoßen, weil er eure Köfis und die toten gefangenen Fische einfach ins Wasser geschmissen hat. 3.Der rechtmäßige Fang(in besitz genommen, durch Eintragung in die Fangliste) ist euch widerrechtlich entwendet worden!
4. Solche Aufnahmen einer OWI bedürfen mindestens eines Zeugen auf der Seite des Fischereiaufsehers, besser noch der hätte die Waschpo zur Amtshilfe herangezogen.
Fazitie Beweise des Herrn Fischereiaufsehers sind nicht mehr da! Zeugen hat er keine! Dafür sied Ihr zwei Leute und könnt da dem Herrn mal richtig zeigen wo seine Grenzen sind. Ich wäre schon längst bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde(der Dienststelle dieses Herrn), und hätte dort mal bescheid gesagt, was das für eine Handlampe ist. Ich hoffe Ihr wisst den Namen und habt euch seine Ausweisnummer gemerkt.
Die Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz kann er im Übrigen auch nur mit Zeugen oder Beweisen belegen, also Kopf hoch. Wendet euch mal an euren Landesverband, die wissen meist Anwälte die sich schon mit sowas auseinandergesetzt haben.
Trotzdem alles gute!


----------



## mrhenky7 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau aber ist es nicht in deutschland sowieso verboten fische überhaupt wieder ins wasser zu setzen ?


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Clouserfan schrieb:


> Der Kontrolleur ist zwar mit den nicht ordnugsgemäß getöteten Köfis im recht, das war es aber auch schon, das ist eine Ordnungswiedrichkeit(gibt eine Geldstrafe...Höhe nach Bußgeldkatalog)


 
Das war es dann auch schon?
Darf ich dich daran erinnern, dass es sich darum nicht um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit sondern um eine Straftat handelt?
§1 Tierschutzgesetz....
Meldet dieser Fischereiaufseher die Straftat nicht nur bei der Polizei, sondern auch bei der unteren Fischereibehörde entzieht diese ihm auch den Fischereischein für die Dauer von 5 Jahren und als "Belohnung" darf er dann die Fischerprüfung nochmal absolvieren!

Auch Interessant: Bayr.FIG Art.72 ABS 3 
Bayr.FiG Art.77 ABS 9


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



mrhenky7 schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau aber ist es nicht in deutschland sowieso verboten fische überhaupt wieder ins wasser zu setzen ?



Nein ist es nicht


----------



## Clouserfan (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@mrhenky, Dann dürfte keine Besatzmaßnahme durchgeführt werden. Nicht von Vereinen auch nicht als renaturierender Besatz oder sonst etwas! Sehr merkwürdig!

@Thomasmathias,
Den einzigen Straftatbestand nach *Fischereigesetz*, den ich kenne, ist Schwarzangeln. Und selbst das wird bei festem Wohnsitz und sozialer Integration gegen Auflage eingestellt. So heißt das auf den vielen netten Anschreiben die einen Fischereiaufs. von der Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt bekommt.
Das mit dem Tierschutzgesetz habe ich im letzten Abschnitt behandelt, wie gesagt steht ohne Zeugen und Beweise die Aussage des Fisch.Aufs. gegen die zwei Leute, die behaupten, die Köfis waren tot! In dubio pro reo, sag ich da nur!
Und dann noch die Aussage der Angler gegen den Aufseher wegen Verstoßes gegen TierkörperBesG usw., das geht voll nach hinten los!!!
In so einem Fall wäre, in dem Bundesland wo ich noch vor 5 Monaten gelebt habe, der Blechstern und Ausweis weg! Das hier weiter auszuschmücken muß nicht sein.


----------



## Interesierter (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Das heißt umgekehrt: schlagen zwei einen zusammen, dass sie auch ungestraft davon kommen oder wie?  Weil es stehen ja zwei Aussagen gegegen eine? Sorry aber so läuft das vor Gericht nicht, dass kann ich aus meiner Tätigkeit als Schöffe bestätigen.

PS: Ich habe selber schon OWIG-Anzeigen gestellt, wo ich der einzige Zeuge war, dass geht sehr wohl.


----------



## Pastor (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> es steht das man einen köfi fachgerecht töten muss-aber was wenn ich senke gehe die fische hältere im eimer auf weg zum angeln geht einer tot ????denke nicht das ich den dann noch stich und kopfschlag setzten muss oder???und der sieht dann halt ganz frisch aus ist aber tot-und lebendig ist er nur wenn der kontrolleur gesehen hätte das der fisch sich noch bewegt!



Sei froh das er deine Gummiköder kiste nicht kontroliert hat. 
Von den hat bestimmt keine den Herzstich.......


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Februar 2009)

@Clouserfan> Fischereigesetz spielt vor Gericht dann die Kleinste Rolle, da dann das Tierschutzgesetz greift! 

Aber lese den Absatz bei Wikipedia mal durch...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierquälerei

Dass sich der Fischereiaufseher bei diesem Fall falsch verhalten hat steht ausser Frage.

Wie jetzt das Gericht Entscheidet, ist mit Sicherheit von Fall zu Fall verschieden.
Was aber sicher ist:
Der Fischereischein wird für die Dauer von 5 Jahren von der Fischereibehörde eingezogen und die Prüfung muss wieder abgelegt werden!


----------



## Thomasmathias (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@Fritze...

Ja zum Glück ticken die Uhren bei uns anders und jeder bekommt das was er verdient!


----------



## Bausi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Interesierter schrieb:


> Das heißt umgekehrt: schlagen zwei einen zusammen, dass sie auch ungestraft davon kommen oder wie?  Weil es stehen ja zwei Aussagen gegegen eine? Sorry aber so läuft das vor Gericht nicht, dass kann ich aus meiner Tätigkeit als Schöffe bestätigen.
> 
> PS: Ich habe selber schon OWIG-Anzeigen gestellt, wo ich der einzige Zeuge war, dass geht sehr wohl.



Glaube mir: wir bekommen täglich dutzende, private OWi- Anzeigen ins Haus: 99,9 % werden eingestellt aufgrund mangelnder Beweisführung, Aussage gg. Aussage, widersprüchlicher Angaben etc...

Wobei Du natürlich Recht hast: Anzeigen kann jeder schalten, Tag und Nacht!


----------



## Clouserfan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@Thomasmathias
Auch in Bayern und Franken tickt die Gerichtsuhr nicht anders, denn Rechtsperchung ist einheitlich. Jeder Richter am LG muß seine Urteile zur Prüfung beim BGH einreichen, wenn Rechtsmittel eingelegt werden. Deshalb wird hier kein Fischwilderer zu Haft verurteilt nur weil wir in Bayern sind , das möchten zwar einige gerne, aber die Uhr tickt anders.
Der Staatsanwalt prüft schon vorher ob eine Anklage Sinn macht oder keine Chance hat aus Beweismangel. Aber trotzdem kann jeder Anzeigen schreiben so viel er will, auch Leute die von einem Fischereiaufseher beklaut wurden, nichts anderes ist Wegnahme ohne Grund nämlich!
@Interessierter
Als Schöffe bekommt man die sichtbaren Beweise zumindest auf nem Foto in der Verhandlung zu Gesicht(bei zB. einer Körperverletzung). Aber der Herr Fischereiaufseher hat bei seiner Beweisvernichtung noch rechtswiedrig gehandelt, auf welche Argumente soll ein Staatsanwalt seine Anklage da stützen. Vor Gericht sind alle gleich, nur weil einer so ne Marke hatt ist er nicht privilegiert. In solch einem Gremium will sich möglichst keiner lächerlich machen, es schadet seiner Karriere.
Außerdem kann man nur Gleiches vergleichen und nicht Körperverletzung mit einem Fischereidelickt. Ist aber typisch für unsere Gesellschaft, Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen!


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Februar 2009)

@Clouserfan

Du schreibst in deinem Posting dass es für unsere Gesellschaft Typisch ist, Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Wenn ich mir deine Postings so Durchlese, schliesse ich dich da mit ein.
Einen Fischwilderer zu inhaftieren hat hier keiner gefordert!

Ausserdem gehts ja in diesem Fall nicht um Fischwilderei sondern um Tierquälerei, und dass diese Eingesperrt werden sollen fordert auch keiner!
Ne saftige Geldstrafe und Fischereischeinentzug sind da schon Strafe genug.
So wie du Argumentierst hat es für mich den Anschein, dass für dich kein Recht gilt und du es so auslegst wie du es gerne hättest.

_Ich selbst hatte schon mal ein Verfahren an den Hacken --> 1 Beamter + 1 Beamter als Zeuge  und ihre Glaubwürdigkeit ist vorm Richter (zurecht) zerbröselt.
Denn bei geschickter Fragestellung reden sich auch diese "geschulten" Beamten um Kopf und Kragen bzw. tapsen in die Falle, wenn sie selbst den Mist gebaut haben._

Ohne zu wissen um was es in diesem Verfahren gegangen ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ohne triftigen Grund zu ner Verhandlung gekommen ist. Die Beamten werden doch nicht zum spass ne Anzeige geschrieben haben???


----------



## Kampfler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

schade, dass sich der Fred-Ersteller ncht mer blicken lässt, er wäre bestimmt erstaunt, was er hier für Dikussionen ausgelöst hat und wie sein verfahren ausgegangen ist wollen wir ja auch alle wissen |supergri

das Anglerboard halt, da brauchts keinen Fernseher mehr :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Leute, man kann auch aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.

Hier geht es ganz klar nicht um Tierquälerei, sondern um einen ( möglichen ) Verstoß gegen die Fischereibestimmungen.
Im Tierschutzgesetz steht nix von Herzstich. Das könnte nur greifen, wenn ein lebender Köfi verwendet wurde. Dies aber ist zumindest strittig und nicht nachweisbar. In meinen Augen hat der Kontrolleur, wenn  es so wie geschildert abgelaufen ist, gewaltig überzogen. Und er befand sich dabei ganz sicher nicht im rechtssicheren Raum.

Den Entzug des Fischereischeins zu fordern, nur weil ein toter Köfi nicht mit Herzstich getötet wurde, ist sicher nicht verhältnismäßig. Da bleibt auch noch die Frage, bis zu welcher Größe eines Köfis muß dieser mit Herzstich getötet werden. Da dürfte man bei kleinsten Köfis schon alleine aus technischen Gründen an die Grenze stoßen. 

Bestehende Gesetze zu kontrollieren und Verstöße angemessen zu ahnden ist absolut in Ordnung. Man sollte dabei aber auch immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit berücksichtigen und in diesem Fall hätte es eine Ermahnung durch den Kontrolleur ganz sicher getan.


----------



## Kampfler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da bleibt auch noch die Frage, bis zu welcher Größe eines Köfis muß dieser mit Herzstich getötet werden. Da dürfte man bei kleinsten Köfis schon alleine aus technischen Gründen an die Grenze stoßen.



dafür gibts doch aber Zahnstocher, also nix technische Grenzen #6

sorry für OT, duck und weg |rotwerden


----------



## Thomasmathias (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@Ralle

Es geht nicht darum, den Entzug des Fischereischeins zu fordern weil er den Köderfisch nicht mit nem Herzstich o.ä. getötet hat, sondern weil er sich noch "bewegt" hat, also Lebt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Nach Aussage des Themenstarters waren die Köfis tot, nur der Knotrolleur meinte, einer sei noch lebendig.

Aber mal was anderes. Ich hab mir grad nochmal das LFG und die dazugehörige Durchführungsverordnung ( NRW ) reingezogen. Nun weiß ich noch, dass man für die Prüfung lernt, dass ein Fisch per Herzstich zu töten ist. In den Gesetzestexten find ich dazu aber gar nix. Da steht nur " töten " , oder hab ich´s überlesen ??

Wäre eine interessante theoretische Frage.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hm,

also ich angle auch mit totem Köderfisch!

Oft sind meine Köfis auch vorher eingefroren gewesen und ich töte sie nicht mit einem Herzstich!!!

Ich warte nur auf den Tag, an dem ein Kontrolleur mir sagt, dass ich meine Köfis mit Herzstich hätte töten müssen, oder noch besser, dass ein Kontrolleur behauptet, mein vorher tiefgefrorener Köfi sei ein lebender....lol...dann frage ich ihn, ob er den Rhein für "Lourdes" hält und ob er meint der Fisch sei im Heilwasser wieder auferstanden!!!

Aber im Ernst - es wird nach wie vor viel mit lebendem Köfi geangelt und ich verstehe die Kontrolleure, die zumindest "skeptisch" sind, wenn jemand einen Eimer und eine Pumpe mitführt & lebend hältert - jajajajaja...jetzt kommt das "so-frisch-wie-möglich-getötet-an-den-Haken-Argument" - aber wichtig für den Kontrolleur ist halt, DASS der Köfi tot am Haken hängt.

Eine reine Behauptung, ohne Herzstich davon ausgehend, es sei mit lebendem Köfi geangelt worden, halte ich für Quatsch und für nicht haltbar.

Als Jurist würde ich der Verhandlung sehr gelassen entgegen sehen, wenn nicht mehr als ein Zeuge bloß behauptet, der Köfi habe gelebt, nur weil kein Herzstich zu sehen war.

Anders sähe es aus, wenn der Köfi noch gezappelt hätte, aber bloß wegen einem fehlendem Herstich kann er nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht nix machen.

Wo soll das hinführen???...muß ich demnächst einen Tierarzt mitnehmen, der bei jedem Köfi einen Totenschein ausstellt, bevor ich ihn anködere???

Das kann es auch nicht sein.

Aber:

Es angeln noch viele mit lebendem Köfi, weswegen ich die Skepsis vieler Kontrolleure auch verstehen kann.
Lebend zu hältern schürt auch noch zusätzlich ein gewisses Mißtrauen - und ich fange auch mit meinen Tiefkühl-Köfis und halte das lebend-Hältern für nicht unbedingt nötig (und oft auch schon an sich für rechtlich bedenklich, weil es

1. i.d.R. keine artgerechte Hälterung ist und die "Frische" der Köfis kein Argument ist, das diese Zwischenhälterung rechtlich überhaupt rechtfertigen kann.

2. Oft mit Köfis geangelt wird, die nicht aus dem Gewässer stammen, in dem gerade geangelt wird, was zu 99,9 % auch *verboten* ist (damit keine Krankheiten etc. eingeschleppt werden!), woran sich offenbar niemand stört, was mich immer wieder wundert!!!).

Also - tot sollte der Köfi sein, aber einen zwingenden Herzstich kann der Kontrolleur nicht verlangen.
Wenn der Köderfisch allerdings noch zappelt, dann hört der Spaß auf und man sollte demjenigen auch auf die Finger klopfen!

Ernie

PS:

An den Threadersteller:

Da dieses Genie die "Beweise" selber ins Wasser geschmissen hat wird da nix mehr nur aufgrund seiner Aussage passieren.
Wäre er clever, dann hätte er zumindest ein Handy-Video von zappelnden Köfi am Haken machen müssen - das könnte dann evtl. Beweiskraft haben!
Ich würde aber mal nachdenken, ob ich nicht wegen der unrechtmäßigen Wegnahme der gefangenen Fische gegen ihn vorgehen würde ???(sofern die Fänge beweisbar erfolgt sind!).

Das könnte witzig werden!

E.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Also ,man kann auch einen Fisch mit Kiemenschnitt töten.
Wird auch so in Bayern in den Fischerkursen gelehrt.


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ein einwurf:
was spricht dagegen, dem toten köderfisch, ob vormals eingefroren, gehältert (bäh!) oder frisch geangelt (waidgerecht getötet, na klar), einen sichtbaren 'tödlichen' schaden zuzufügen, um jeglichem zweifel die grundlage zu entziehen?

NICHTS, denke ich.

dann hätten die dankenswerterweise kontrollierenden kollegen auch keinen grund, zweifel anzumelden und sich gegenüber recht habenden (rechthabenden?) anglern ungebührlich aufzuführen.

dann hätte es diesen vorfall auch nicht gegeben, inklusive manch 'hau-den-kaputt'-posts usw. usw.

und wir  echten, gesetzestreuen, verantwortlichen und sowieso besseren angler wären eindeutig zu unterscheiden von den ... (die ausdrücke dazu findet ihr auch im board)

wie spricht der HERR?
"die rache ist mein"

oft denke ich, hier sind überwiegend HERRen unterwegs statt einfacher anglerkollegen.

und nur zur erinnerung: offensichtlich war der TE im verdacht, mit lebendem köfi gefischt zu haben. die 'belehrung' zu herzstich oder so mag auch 'rechthaberisch' gewesen sein, ich denk aber auch, dass da schon ein verspannter ton geherrscht haben könnte: zb. ne diskussion über 'eigentlich tot'.
(eigentlich hab ich gestern nen 130er zander gefangen, eigentlich...)


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Es spricht "eigentlich" nichts dagegen, einen gut sichtbaren Stich als "Service" für den Herrn Kontrolleur an dem Köfi zu hinterlassen!

Aber meinst Du nicht, dass eine solche Aktion Ausdruck eines Pauschalverdachtes erstmal gegen jeden ordentlichen Angler wäre???

...in es gilt noch "in dubio pro reo" - also im Zweifel *FÜR* den Angeklagten! (und nicht umgekehrt - was ich sehr gut und richtig finde!!!).

Ich trage auch nicht für alle Kleidungsstücke, welche ich am Leibe trage, einen Kassenbon mit mir herum, wenn ich einkaufen gehe, um evtl. mal einen Ladendetektiv davon zu überzeugen, dass ich die Sachen schon mein Eigentum nennen konnte, bevor ich einen Laden betrat!!!

...das wäre so ähnlich gelagert!

Wenn wir schon bei biblischen Gleichnissen sind!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,

Wenn der Kontrolletti den TE mit ner O2-Pumpe im Köderfischbehälter antrifft ist dessen Verdacht auf Lebendköderfischverwendung nachvollziehbar.
Die weitere Art der Kontrolle ist jedoch sehr unprofessionel und nicht tragbar.Hab den "Fall" den obersten Kontrollmenschen hier bei mir mal vorgetragen. Dessen Aussage: Spätestens im Wiederholungsfalle wär der Kotrolletti sein Posten los.
Auch hier bei uns werden Köderfische kontrolliert. Es erfolgt aber keine Kontrolle auf äußere Einwirkungen.Entweder der Fisch bewegt sich - oder nicht............ ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...Aber meinst Du nicht, dass eine solche Aktion Ausdruck eines Pauschalverdachtes erstmal gegen jeden ordentlichen Angler wäre???...



so gesehen wären kontrollen überhaupt ausdruck eines pauschalverdachtes.
gerade beim köfi-angeln wäre doch so spreu ganz leicht vom weizen zu trennen.



> Ich trage auch nicht für alle Kleidungsstücke, welche ich am Leibe trage, einen Kassenbon mit mir herum, wenn ich einkaufen gehe, um evtl. mal einen Ladendetektiv davon zu überzeugen, dass ich die Sachen schon mein Eigentum nennen konnte, bevor ich einen Laden betrat!!!


 
ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich in 'ner wohnsiedlung mit brecheisen etc. angetroffen werde, ergeben sich doch ein paar berechtigte fragen.

*grins*


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Naja - der Wohnsiedlungsvergleich hinkt etwas.

Aber ich bin ja auch *FÜR* Kontrollen und *GEGEN* lebend-Köfi-Fischerei - insofern bin ich bei Dir, dass man den Kontrolleuren auch entgegenkommen sollte!

Aber gleich jedesmal so zu übertreiben, nur weil der Köfi keine sichtbaren Tötungsspuren aufweist finde ich übertrieben!

Natürlich ist der Job undankbar und schwer, aber als Kontrolleur sollte man auch das Augenmaß, gewisse Umgangsformen haben und vor allem rechtlich "sauber" arbeiten! (Stichwort Beweissicherung) 

Sonst nützt nämlich die Kontrolle auch nix und niemandem, wenn in o.g. Art und Weise kontrolliert wird, dann freue ich mir als Verteidiger einen Ast ab, wenn aufgrund solch´ einer stümperhaften Kontrolle mal wirklich ein Verfahren angeschoben wird, in dem ich dann später verteidige, dann habe ich die Einstellung mangels hinreichenden Tatverdachts, oder mangels (verwertbarer) Beweise schneller in der Tasche, als der gute Kontrolleur gucken kann!

...und eine Kontrolle, die keine Sanktion nach sich zieht, weil der Kontrolleur schlecht arbeitet, die nützt dann *NUR* noch dem Verteidiger, der kriegt nämlich dann sogar sein Geld von der Staatskasse, wenn das Verfahren aus diesen Gründen am Ende den Bach runtergeht!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich trage auch nicht für alle Kleidungsstücke, welche ich am Leibe trage, einen Kassenbon mit mir herum, wenn ich einkaufen gehe, um evtl. mal einen Ladendetektiv davon zu überzeugen, dass ich die Sachen schon mein Eigentum nennen konnte, bevor ich einen Laden betrat





Jose schrieb:


> ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich in 'ner wohnsiedlung mit brecheisen etc. angetroffen werde, ergeben sich doch ein paar berechtigte fragen.





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - der Wohnsiedlungsvergleich hinkt etwas



ja ernie, und so hinken wir beide gemeinsam in den sonnenuntergang, dem nächsten zander und der nächsten kontrolle entgegen...
(mit eindeutig toten köfis. gufis in meinem fall)

*smile*


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Zitat von *Jose* 

 
_"ich auch nicht, aber wenn ich in 'ner wohnsiedlung mit brecheisen etc. angetroffen werde, ergeben sich doch ein paar berechtigte fragen."_


_Hm, berechtigte Fragen sind eine Sache, aber die Be- und ggf- spätere Verurteilung obliegt in unserem Land immernoch einem Richter und keinem Beamten oder sogar *NUR* einem öffentlich bestellten Helfer der Exekutive mit fragwürdiger rechtlicher Vorbildung wie einem Kontrolleur!!!_

_Dieser hat nur den Sachverhalt zu ermitteln und Beweise zu sichern - beurteilen werden das dann ggf. später Menschen die es auch können, weil sie es gelernt haben!_


_Das hat Gründe!_

_Klar darf auch die Polizei mir Fragen stellen, wenn ich mit einem Brecheisen durch ein Wohngebiet laufe - mehr aber auch nicht - und ich muß auf diese Fragen dann noch nicht einmal antworten (lustig, gell???)._
_Das Einzige, was ich müßte, wäre die Mitteilung meiner persönlichen Daten und sonst NIX !_
_(...die Tatsache, dass ich im Wohngebiet mit einem Brecheisen rumrenne an sich reicht alleine noch nicht einmal für eine vorübergehende Festnahme - da müßte schon mehr hinzukommen, wie etwa eine Täterbeschreibung die auf mich paßt etc. !!!). _

_Und glaub´ mir - ich mußte als Referendar Anklagen für die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben; einen hinreichenden oder sogar dringenden Tatverdacht wirklich zu begründen, ist schwerer als man sich das so vorstellt._

_Das läuft nicht so, wie im TV-Krimi und ist harte Arbeit, die nur gelingt, wenn die Ermittlungspersonen im Vorfeld vernünftig gearbeitet haben!_


_Es hat auch Gründe, warum es ein Recht zu Schweigen für alle Fragen gibt, durch deren Beantwortung man sich selbst belasten könnte, worüber man auch belehrt werden muß!_




_*Mein Fazit aus diesem o.g. konkreten Vorfall ist eigentlich nur Folgendes:*_

_Hält´der Kontrolleur sich bei der Kontrolle nicht an die Spielregeln des Rechtsstaates, dann würde die Kontrolle sogar im Falle eines wiklichen Verstosses im Endergebnis nicht zu einer Bestrafung führen können, weil der Kontrolleur schlecht gearbeitet hat._

_Damit entkommt sogar der (hypothetische) echte Böse einer Strafe und der Kontrolleur wird nur frustriert._

_Was da hilft, ist eine bessere Auswahl der Kontrolleure und deren Schulung und Ausbildung!_

_So, nun den Zandern entgegen!_

_Ernie_


----------



## Bausi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Jetzt wird es allerdings hochgradig theoretisch...
Sicherlich fungiert ein Kontrolleur als Exekutivorgan, leider fehlen ihm dazu jegliche juristische Grundkenntnisse. Man könnte einen solchen ja mal dazu befragen, ob es sich um Tatmehrheit handelt, wenn ich neben meinem Kescher auch noch die Papiere vergessen habe!

Es steht doch völlig außer Frage, dass man die Herrschaften argumentativ jederzeit aushebeln kann. Das möchte man doch aber im Regelfall gar nicht!
In meinem Verein kenne ich die meisten Kontrolleure und komme mit der überwiegenden Mehrhjeit auch gut aus. Es gibt natürlich immer einige "Pseudo-Dirty-Harrie`s" darunter, die es gilt, auch mal in die Schranken zu weisen. Es geht jedenfalls auf gar keinen Fall an, dass solche Personen ihre Profilneurosen an anderen Vereinsmitgliedern oder aber Gastkarteninhabern auslassen!
Aus diesem Grunde sollte man den Herren auf jeden Fall zur Rechenschaft ziehen!


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ..._Und glaub´ mir - ich mußte als Referendar Anklagen für die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben..._


oops, 
danke für das "kolloquium".
das verhalten des kontrolleurs mag zu beanstanden sein - da kannste logeln wie du willst, 
mich als angler interessiert eher, wie ich solche situationen vermeiden kann. 
und  das scheint mir durch eindeutiges verhalten meinerseits sehr gut möglich. 
ich fische jedenfalls nicht mit "eigentlich toten" köfis. 
(Zitat TE: _"zweite angel raus und der fisch war eigetnlich auch tod, der mann von der aufsicht meinte aber nein_")



> ..._Was da hilft, ist eine bessere Auswahl der Kontrolleure und deren Schulung und Ausbildung!_


*das gilt wohl auch und eher für angler.*


schreib mal was über ein (un)mögliches fehlverhalten des TE

typisch für trööts wie diesem ist, dass der aufseher der unlockere 'A...' sein soll und dann 'juristisch' gelogelt wird, man ist ja so unschuldig, "schild nicht gesehen", "köderverbot nicht eindeutig definiert", '...bin doch anlieger...' und wie hartnäckig und beratungsresistent tipps ausgetauscht werden, "kannste versuchen, bei mir hats geklappt " und so. 

schön, einmal die schwache position eines kontrolleurs so fundiert dargestellt zu bekommen. 

wem das wohl nützt?


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ Jose:

Irgendwie heizt Dich das Thema auf - warum???

Fakt ist, dass ich auch gerne mehr und qualifiziertere Kontrollen hätte.

Ob der TE überhaupt etwas falsch gemacht hat, steht eben nur deshalb nicht fest, weil der Kontrolleur nicht gerade clever vorgegangen ist (leicht vermeidbar bei besserer Schulung der Jungs!!!).

Damit bleibt am Ende ein TE, der mit totem Köfi gefischt hat (zugegeben, nicht als "waidmännisch getötet" erkennbarem Köfi, aber das Gegenteil läßt sich nun nicht mehr beweisen - und damit ist klar, was zu passieren hat!).

Der Angler ist geschult, wenn er denn seinen Schein gemacht hat - mehr wird in Deutschland nicht verlangt - und selbst das stellen schon viele in auch hier im Board in Frage --> Stichwort: "Fischereischein abschaffen" (wogegen ich übrigens auch sehr entschieden bin!).

Wenn Du Deine Köfis sichtbar waidmännisch tötest, um dem Kontrolleur die Arbeit zu erleichtern, dann ist das begrüßenswert - solange das aber nirgendwo verpflichtend vorgeschrieben ist, kann Du es auch von keinem anderen verlangen.(auch wenn es moralisch ganz toll ist und die Welt verbessern würde!).

Sicher hilft es - aber es gibt viele Dinge, die sinnvoll WÄREN, die aber niemand macht & befolgt, solange sie nicht verpflichtend vorgeschrieben sind (und bei Verstoß auch mit Strafe belegt!!!).

Also:

Die Frage, ob der Köfi tatsächlich lebte oder nicht, läßt sich nicht mehr klären - damit ist der TE nicht am "popo" um mal wieder zum Thema des Threads zu kommen!


Deine Anregung, mann könnte oder sollte es so machen, wie Du es vorschlägst ist ganz prima, aber leider auch nur ne prima Idee und keine Rechtspflicht - damit also freiwillig (und auch sinnvoll), aber Du kannst nicht den Finger heben und Oberlehrer spielen, wenn es jemand anders hält´- solange dies rechtlich möglich ist - denn das ist das ureigenste Recht eines jeden geprüften Angler`s selbst zu entscheiden, wie er es hält´ !

Also - entspann Dich - mach´ es "besser" als der TE und Du wirst sicher entspanntere Kontrollen erleben!

Ich werde meinen Tiefkühl Köfis aber nicht noch einen "Pseudo" Herzstich verpassen, damit nicht irgendein Kontrolleur auf dumme Gedanken kommt!

Ich angle mit toten (!!!) Köfis - und basta!

Sollte mal jemand anders denken, der möge mir das Gegenteil BEWEISEN - dann wird´s halt mal lustig und jut is!

LG & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Locke4865 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich weis ja nicht um welches BL es sich hier handelt aber in Sachsen ist es zum Glück klar geregelt#6 (sry grade gesehen NRW trotzdem die regeln von Sachsen)

Köderfische sind vor dem Anbringen an den Angelhaken waidgerecht zu töten.
§5 Abs 1sächsFischVO

und was waidgerecht ist lernt man für die Prüfung:vik:

Bei der Hälterung von Fischen dürfen nur solche Netze, Behälter, Setzkescher, Becken 
und andere Vorrichtungen verwendet werden, die vermeidbare Beeinträchtigungen 
des Gesundheitszustands der Fische ausschließen. 
Während des Transports und der Hälterung sind die Fische in ausreichendem Maße mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen.
Der Zeitraum des Transports und der Hälterung von Fischen ist auf das erforderliche Maß zu beschränken. 
§ 13 sächsFischVO

ergo Anzeige wegen dieser 2 OW alles andere enscheidet die Behörde (Anklage oder OW Verfahren)
klar der Aufseher hätte die Fische nicht einfach entsorgen dürfen sondern sie sicherstellen müssen (mit Schein)
Er hätte dir sogar dein Angelzeug sicherstellen können (mit Schein) ist aber sein Ermessensspielraum 
das rechtliche dazu 
hier 

noch Fragen?

ach ja für das nicht ganz saubere durchführen der Kontrolle (Entsorgen der Fische)kannst du dich natürlich 
beim zuständigen Obmann oder bei der Behörde beschweren aber ob da was bei rauskommt?
der 2.Mann in deinen Fall Frau ist uninteressant ob Lehrling,Passant,Aufseher etc. (es könnte selbst dein Kumpel dazugenommen werden#d)
zur kontolle hat "nur" ein Zeuge anwesend zu sein welcher auf dem Protokoll zu unterscheiben hat mit Anschrift etc.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Jose: Irgendwie heizt Dich das Thema auf...



wenn du meinst...



> ...es gibt viele Dinge, die sinnvoll WÄREN, die aber niemand macht & befolgt, solange sie nicht verpflichtend vorgeschrieben sind...


was mich stört an vielen recht habenden beiträgen, 
dass so vehement auf das recht gepocht wird und andererseits 
die menge der verbote/regelungen lauthals bejammert wird.

so wird also weiter nach 'dem guten recht' gehandelt und argumentiert

( beispiel 'lachswilderei' an der sieg: 
ist zwar ganzjährig geschützt, mitnehmen ist also nicht, 
aber darauf angeln "_ist mein gutes recht_", weil NOCH nicht verboten)

diese rechthaberei wird dann ja auch immer öfter gewürdigt:
es wird ein verbot erlassen, dann das nächste usw. usw., 
und das geschrei ist wieder riesengroß.

dass durch einsicht viele dieser verbote vermieden werden könnten kommt überhaupt nicht zum tragen.

was an dem hinweis darauf oberlehrerhaft sein soll 
könntest du mir ja noch mal professorenhaft wie oben erklären.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hm,

langsam wird es mir zu anstrengend - also fasse ich mich kurz:

Ich persönlich angle immer und in jeder Hinsicht im Rahmen der Gesetze und bestehenden Regeln.

Wie ich mein angeln innerhalt dieser Gesetze und Regeln nun genau ausgestalte, dass lasse ich mir von niemandem sagen.

Ändern sich die Regeln, dann halte ich mich daran - und basta!

DAS ist mein gutes Recht - und das Recht eines jeden Kollegen, der genauso angelt, auch wenn er vielleicht viele Dinge innerhalb dieser Regeln etwas anders - evtl sogar "besser" macht!(da ist dann subj. ne Menge Spielraum...C&R ist nur ein beliebtes Beispiel, das zeigt, wie weit die Meinungen innerhalb der "ordentlichen" und gesetzestreuen Anglerschaft doch auseinandergehen können - da lasse ich jedem seine Meinung und jeder muß selbst entscheiden, wie ER es konkret handhabt!!!).

Sich anzumaßen, Kollegen innerhalb der Regeln und Gesetze etwas vorschreiben zu wollen, halte ich für verfehlt.

Empfehlungen kann man sicher geben, ein Herzstich entspannt das Problemfeld auch sicherlich - aber mehr auch nicht!

Die Regeln wollen, um mal wieder *"on-topic*" zu kommen, dass ich nur mit totem Köfi angle - und genau das mache ich.

Wenn Du jetzt meinst, Deine Köfis mit sichtbarem Herzstich erledigen zu wollen, damit der Kontrolleur es einfacher hat und Du niemals in einen falschen Verdacht geraten kannst, dann ist das eine gute Sache!!!

Also - halte´es wie Du magst und genauso mache ich es auch!

Petri!

PS:

Wenn Du die Regeln ändern möchtest, dann geh´ in die Politik - das ist das Feine an einer Demokratie - jeder der *wirklich will*, kann etwas bewirken!

Aber versuch´ nicht weiter mich zu überzeugen - ich habe meine Überzeugung, angle regelkonform und habe viel Spaß daran!

E.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ernie, du hast recht.
und ich bin kein rechthaber


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ ernie1973
@ Jose

Haut Euch doch nicht die (Dick)Köppe ein, wird jetzt wieder wärmer, die Vöglein zwitschern morgens schon, lasset und angeln gehen und kontrolliert werden...

...und dann haben vielleicht wir auch wieder anständiges Futter für den Trööt hier 

|pftroest:


----------



## Pinn (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, toten Köderfischen den Herzstich zu verpassen. Noch lieber schlitze ich ihnen den Bauch vom After bis zu den Kiemen auf. Das hat zwei Vorteile:
1. Fischereiaufseher können den Herzstich besser erkennen
2. Der Köder ist fängiger

Gruß, Werner


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

so jungs und mädels...

antwort  der staatsanwaltschaft, von dem ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich wird abgesehen, wenn ich als auflage 600 euro zahle.

so wer von euch lag nah dran oder hätte das gedacht, ich bin mal gespannt, ich bin platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radon (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> so jungs und mädels...
> 
> antwort der staatsanwaltschaft, von dem ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich wird abgesehen, wenn ich als auflage 600 euro zahle.
> 
> so wer von euch lag nah dran oder hätte das gedacht, ich bin mal gespannt, ich bin platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ich würde die 600€ lieber in einen guten Anwalt investieren.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## elranchero (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

€ 600,- mir fehlende die Worte, gib Deinem Anwalt den ganzen Kram.


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Denke auch das Du damit besser beraten bist. Da ja eh alle """beweise""" damals im Wasser gelandet sind


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> so jungs und mädels...
> 
> antwort der staatsanwaltschaft, von dem ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich wird abgesehen, wenn ich als auflage 600 euro zahle.
> 
> so wer von euch lag nah dran oder hätte das gedacht, ich bin mal gespannt, ich bin platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ich will jetzt nicht wieder mit Mutmaßungen anfangen und schließe mich meinen Vorrednern (schreibern) an; nix wie hin zu nem Anwalt! Das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.

Ich würde die mal ermitteln lassen!

In hundert Jahren würde ich diese 600€ nicht bezahlen!!!

Grüße Alex

PS: Was war das nochmal für ein Gewässer?


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Auf jeden Fall zum Anwalt gehen. Ich hoffe, Du hast eine Rechtschutzversicherung.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rechtschutzversicherung.


 
Wäre natürlich von Vorteil!!!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> so jungs und mädels...
> 
> antwort der staatsanwaltschaft, von dem ermittlungsverfahren gegen mich wird abgesehen, wenn ich als auflage 600 euro zahle.
> 
> so wer von euch lag nah dran oder hätte das gedacht, ich bin mal gespannt, ich bin platt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Alter schwede|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
bin platt.
das kann nicht richtig sein.
würde auch nen anwalt einschalten


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich denke, das Hauptargument liegt hier bei der Tierquälerei. Wenn Du tote Köfis mit lebenden zusammen im Eimer hast, wird das ausreichen, denn das Gericht geht davon aus, dass Du mit der Ausbildung zum Fischereischein auch das Tierschutzgesetz und den Umgang mit lebenden Tieren erlernt und anwenden kannst. Auf jeden Fall wird die Einschaltung eines Anwalts zu einem Verfahren führen und dann hängt es davon ab, wie der Richter die Sache sieht. Der Aufseher wird vermutlich eine Ermahnung bekommen in Zukunft Beweismittel zu dokumentieren, aber ihm wird, bei seriösem Auftreten, mit Sicherheit geglaubt. Wenn ich wetten sollte, ständen die Chancen, das Verfahren zu gewinnen, bei maximal 30%. Dazu kommen dann noch die Kosten vom Anwalt und die Gerichtskosten. Damit liegst Du um einiges höher als 600€ und bist evtl. vorbestraft. Frag erstmal Deine Rechtsschutzversicherung. Die können die Fälle besser beurteilen als ein Anwalt, denn der bekommt seine Kohle auch dann wenn Du gewinnst.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



VOGO schrieb:


> vorbestraft.


 
Boah, schreib mal hier nicht so einen Krampf und mach dem armen Kerl nicht so ne Angst! Weißt du eigentlich was passieren muss damit man vorbestraft ist?!
Das ist im Höchstfall eine ORDNUNGSWIDRIGKEIT und keine Straftat!

Grüße Alex

PSThemenstarter
Vorbestraft wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht!

*Immer *einen Anwalt nehmen sofern Rechtschutzversichert!


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Wenn Du meinst: StGb §222 und bei einem Verfahren nach StGb bist Du bei einer Verurteilung vorbestraft.


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Mahlzeit,
kann Dir auch nur zu nem Anwalt raten, falls eine Rechtschutzversicherung vorhanden. Denn auch ein Kontrolleur muss vor Gericht Beweise vorlegen und nach Deiner Schilderung hat er die nicht. Da dürfte doch dann eigentlich Aussage gegen Aussage stehen, noch dazu hat sich der Kontrolleur gesetzeswidrig verhalten. Sollte doch dann eigentlich im Zweifel für den Angeklagten ausgehen. 

Wurde die höhe der Summe (600 euro) irgendwie begründet, erscheint mir etwas utopisch|kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



VOGO schrieb:


> StGb §222


 
Hab gerade mal im Strafgesetzbuch nachgeschaut.
Ich bin zwar weder Anwalt noch Richter aber....

§ 222
Fahrlässige Tötung
Wer durch Fahrlässigkeit den Tod eines *Menschen* verursacht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. 



...hast du dich da mit dem Paragraphen etwas vertan oder....????#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Öhm, nur mal so in den Raum geworfen. Rechtsschutz ist bei strafrechtlichen Sachen immer eine heikle Angelegenheit.
> 
> Für Vorsatzdelikte besteht kein Rechtsschutz (sind nicht versicherbar) - Tierqualerei ist aber ein reines Vorsatzdelikt. Wenn sein Verstoß gemäß einer fischereirechtlichen Ordnung nu auch fahrlässig begehbar ist und kein Vorsatz nachgewiesen wird (also keine Tierquälerei), dann würde natürlich wieder Rechtschutz bestehen :q


 
Was würdest du machen?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Fische werden Menschen gegenüber vor dem Richter gleich behandelt auch vor Gericht, ich plädiere daher auf Anklage wegen Mord :m 

PS: bin auf die Aussage der Verwandten des nicht abgestochenen Köderfischs gespannt...


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Jups hast Recht, bin in der Zeile verrutscht: StGb §222 behandelt in Österreich die Tierquälerei, sorry, in Deutschland ist das das TierSchG §17.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> wegen Mord :m


 
Mit besonderer Schwere der Schuld und Heimtücke!


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Und noch eine Anmerkung: 
Eine Einstellung eines Strafverfahrens gegen eine Auflage stellt ausdrücklich kein Bussgeld dar, oder gar ein Strafgeld. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat bei ihren Anklagen immer das öffentliche Interesse zu berücksichtigen. Bei Verfahren mit geringem öffentlichen Interesse, oder (und das sehe ich als seine einzige Chance an) bei evtl. Vorbehalten bezgl. der Einschätzung des Strafmasses kann, zur Vermeidung eines Strafprozesses (alles andere sind Zivilprozesse), gegen eine Auflage, zu entrichten an eine öffentlich anerkannte, gemeinnützige Institution, auf ein Strafprozess verzichtet werden. In diesem Fall währe er nicht vorbestraft.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> keine Tiere quälen und immer schön nach Vorschrift angeln :q
> 
> Und wenn das Kind in Brunnen gefallen ist, dann würde ich eine Risikoabwägung machen. Fällt natürlich wesentlich einfacher, wenn man eng :q mit nen RA ist.
> Resultiert dann darin, als allererstes Akteneinsicht zu verlangen.
> Danach erneute Risiko- und Kostenabwägung - und immer so weiter.


 
Siehst du, aber gleich die 600 Tacken abdrücken würdest du auch nicht?! Ich für meinen Teil würde mich mit Händen und Füßen wehren! 


Grüße Alex


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Nu, das stimmt nicht ganz. Es gab auch bereits Verfahren. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht: am besten sofort den zu kontrollierenden erschiessen  
Neeee, die Kontrollen sind schon sinnvoll, nur muss es nicht gleich zu einer Anzeige kommen. Bisher reichten Ermahnungen oder Platzverweise völlig aus.


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

was wäre eigentlich passiert, wenn er, nachdem der Kontrolleur die beiden maßigen Fische ins Wasser geschmissen hatte, den Kontrolleur gleich hinterher geschmissen hätte??? Könnte man da irgendwie auf Notwehr oder Handlung im Affekt plädieren? |uhoh:

PS: Ich für meinen Teil wünschte mir, das die Behörden sich mal lieber der Schwarzangelei annehmen sollten und nicht dem letzten Angler auch noch den Angelspaß zerstören. Ich glaube die pädagogische Abschreckung durch die Dauer des Verfahrens dürfte Abschreckung genug sein und sollte ein nochmliges Verbrechen (dem Köderfisch das Herz nicht chirurgisch entfernt) des "Kriminellen" in Zukunft verhindern. Für solche Fälle sollten die Kontrolleure meinetwegen nen Zettelblock dabei haben und gleich vor Ort ne kleine Mahngebühr verlangen und gut ist.
Aber ein solches Verfahren passt zu unserer BANANENREPUBLIK #q


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Kontrolleure stehen, bei Ausübung ihrer Kontrollen, ebenfalls unter Schutz. Daher würde dort das Strafmass von einfacher Körperverletzung usw. angesetzt werden. DA allerdings besteht dann ein öffentliches Interesse und dann wirds bestimmt richtig teuer 

Wann passieren denn solche unglücklichen Kontrollen? Eben bei der Jagd auf Schwarzangler.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



VOGO schrieb:


> Nu, das stimmt nicht ganz. Es gab auch bereits Verfahren. Aber ich gebe Dir Recht: am besten sofort den zu kontrollierenden erschiessen
> Neeee, die Kontrollen sind schon sinnvoll, nur muss es nicht gleich zu einer Anzeige kommen. Bisher reichten Ermahnungen oder Platzverweise völlig aus.


 

Bist du Anwalt, Richter oder Kontrolleur???

Mal im ernst, du bist der Meinung er sollte einfach die 600 zahlen?


----------



## VOGO (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich bin kein Anwalt, kein Richter, zwar Kontrolleur, habe aber eine juristische Vorbildung und einige Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.

Ob er zahlen soll? Ich würde mich an meine Rechtsschutz wenden. Ausserdem habe ich einige gute Anwälte in der Verwandschaft und daher würde die Beratung bei mir ohne Dollarzeichen in den Augen des Anwalts objektiver sein.
Ich denke aber, dass er mit zahlen besser davon kommt. Das Risiko danach vorbestraft zu sein ist mir zu hoch und würde evtl. sogar meinen Job kosten.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



VOGO schrieb:


> zwar Kontrolleur


AHA, haben wir dich!



VOGO schrieb:


> Ich würde mich an meine Rechtsschutz wenden..


Siehste?!



VOGO schrieb:


> Das Risiko danach vorbestraft zu sein ist mir zu hoch


Glaub ich dir immer noch nicht!



VOGO schrieb:


> und würde evtl. sogar meinen Job kosten.


Welchen? Den als Kontrolleur?:q:vik:

Grüße Alex


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

bleibt also nur noch die Frage nach der unverhältnismäßig hohen "Spende" zu klären oder wurden die im Zuge der Gebührenverdopplung im Straßenverkehrsrecht angeglichen und die nächste Erhöhung gleich vorweggenommen???


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> jo, bei diesen Punkten kann man sich immer wieder glücklich schätzen (obwohl es nicht verwand sein muss - eng reicht auch aus :q)



Hehe, ich hör schon die Sprüche der Schwarzangler, wenn sie erwischt werden: "Ach du Schreck, ein Kontrolleur, ich muss zum Anwalt, jetzt wirds eng" :q


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

so und nun geb ich euch noch mehr  das war ja schliesslich nicht deroberahmmer !!!

ich wurde ja mit (m)einem kollegen erwischt, also gleiche straftat und alles, nur er muss die schon so oft erwähnten 200 euro zahlen, ich wurde wohl nur von dem falschen richter "verurteilt". und damit nicht nachgefragt wird, ich hab mir noch nie etwas zu schulden kommen lassen, noch nie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ist doch aber gut für Dich, da steigen die Chancen, dass die Strafe gemildert wird. Jetzt must Du aber nen Anwalt einschalten, denn da wird doch der Gleichheitsgrundsatz verletzt oder was sagen die Rechtsexperten hier im Forum???


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Kampfler schrieb:


> oder was sagen die Rechtsexperten hier im Forum???


 
Genau VOGO, hol ihn raus den Richterhammer!

Nee, ich geb zu, das war jetzt Kontraproduktiev, nimms als Spaß auf!

@Themenstarter
Rechtsschutz?


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

so, jetzt wirds spannend.

@YearOne: bitte um Aufklärung, was denn nun, Staatsanwaltschaft oder Richter oder beides???



PS an die Rechtsverdreher-Auskenner: nehemn wir mal an, er hätte sich jetzt nicht widersprüchlich geäußert, wäre da was dran an meiner Gleichhstellungsgrundsatz-Verltzungs-Theorie????


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

also das schreiben ist von der staatsanwaltschaft, dann will halt der staatsanwalt von der straftat und der vorfolgung dieses vergehens absehen und mir als aufalge die 600 euro aufgebrummt, ich bin kein experte, daher der verdreher;(


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Eigentlich was für den Boardferkelfahnder - die Frage ist nur, ob dass für ihn nicht schon zu hoch ist |supergri



warum zu hoch? ich denke man sollte es bei einem solchen Thema nich zu *eng* sehen :vik:


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

warum a) nicht ausreichend und b) nicht sicher, war genauso wie ich es geschrieben habe und letzteren satz aus meinem letzten komment ist aus dem schreiben.


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Er hat Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft - definitiv
> 
> Nur brauchen wir hier nicht großartig weiterdiskutieren, weil wir uns nur auf seine persönlichen Aussagen stützen können - und die sind mir a) nicht ausreichend und b) nicht sicher.
> 
> --> Akteneinsicht - und da wird sich auch klären, warum die beiden eine unterschiedlich hohe Spende aufgebrumt bekommen haben werden.



das öffnet aber jeglichen Spekulationen Haus und Tor, jetzt kann ich nachts nicht mehr schlafen, weil ich doch wissen muss, wies ausgeht und ob seitens der Behörden auch wirklich mit Recht gehandelt wurde


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Leute, das ganze spekulieren hilft ihm überhaupt nix.

Er hat definitiv nur zwei Optionen:

Zahlen oder Anwalt. Nix anderes.


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

ihr glaubt ja nicht wie kurz sowas ist, aber dafür umso teurer 

also:

ermittlungsverfahren gegen sie :
tatvorwurf : straftat nach dem tierschutzgesetz
anlage : 1 antwortschreiben

sehr geehrter herr kr.

nach dem ergebnis der bisherigen ermittlungen sind sie eines vergehens nach §17 teirschg hinreichend verdächtig.

ich beabsichtige, von der verfolgung dieses verfahrens abzusehen und ihnen aufzugeben
als anlage

- einen geldbetrag von 600 euro in monatlichen raten von 100 euro ab dem 1.5 an folgende stelle zu zahlen.


so das wars auch schon!!!!!!


----------



## Radon (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich muss mich hier nochmal wiederholen. 
Schalte einen Anwalt ein!!!
Jegliche Äusserungen hier im Forum sind reine Spekulation.
Ein Anwalt wird Akteneinsicht nehmen und dann das für Dich beste tun. (Perfekt wäre ein angelnder Anwalt, der versteht dann auch was Du zu der Sache zu sagen hast und kann das Ganze ins Juristendeutsch übersetzen.)
Ich denke, Deine Chancen aus der Sache ungeschoren oder wesentlich glimpflicher rauszukommen als mit 600,- stehen nicht schlecht.
Ich habe von Berufs wegen öfters mit der Staatsanwaltschaft und mit Richtern zu tun (allerdings als Anzeigender) und selbst bei weitaus günstigerer Beweislage und Dokumentation wird bei den meisten Anzeigen, die wir schreiben (meist Betrug, Diebstahl oder auch mal Sachbeschädigung) das Verfahren eingestellt. 
Die Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten würde bei einer Verfahrenseinstellung in Deinem Fall der Staat zahlen.

Ich erinnere nochmal an die Sache mit dem Schwarzangler, der in der Verhandlung aussagte, er hätte den Haken abgedeckt und nur Wurfübungen gemacht. Der wurde freigesprochen.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Kampfler (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob dein Kumpel auch am Angeln war oder ob er dich nur begleitet hat??? Verstehe einfach nicht die unterschiedliche Behandlung vom Gesetzgeber her #c

hast Du den Wortlaut seines Schreibens parat?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> Akteneinsicht
> oder zahlen ...


 
@Themenstarter:

Jetzt tu dem Fritze halt den Gefallen und lass dir die Akte zeigen! Der schreibt das sonst noch 300 mal!

Grüße Alex


----------



## YearOne (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

tja und das ist das problem, ein anwalt darf nicht unter einem bestimmten satz arbeiten, keine ahnung warum, habs mir erklaeren lassen, aber tut nun nichts zur sache hier und dieser satz beträgt genau diese 600 euro, ich könnte für weniger vertreten werden, aber ist auch noch recht hoch, werde nun darum bitten das verfahren wieder aufnehmen zu lassen, mit der begründung, das ich diese anlage für unagemessen hoch halte, einmal wegen dem geldbetrag meines kumpels(az hab ich nun und kann angegeben werden) und unangemessen gegenüber einem studenten ist, verdiene nicht mal 600 im monat, klar raten zahlung, aber bei 100 euro bezahle ich auch fast nen 1/4 von meinen einkommen ;( das ist auch der rat eines anwalts, damit jetzt nicht einer sagt, alles schwachsinn, die chancen stehe auch ganz gut für mich, nur hab ich nun schon soviel gehört, das ich es lieber mal abwarte ;(


----------



## Thomasmathias (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Radon schrieb:


> Ich erinnere nochmal an die Sache mit dem Schwarzangler, der in der Verhandlung aussagte, er hätte den Haken abgedeckt und nur Wurfübungen gemacht. Der wurde freigesprochen.
> 
> Gruss
> Radon


 
Leider gehts in diesem Fall nicht um Schwarzfischerei sondern um den Verdacht der Tierquälerei! 
Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen!

Also ich würde die 600€ bezahlen!
Wenns ganz dumm kommt muss er bei verlorener Verhandlung den Fischereischein abgeben (für 5 Jahre) und kann die Prüfung dann nochmal ablegen.


----------



## mefojunk (12. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

du kannst soweit ich weiß auch gerichtskostenbeihilfe beantragen beim amtsgericht. Brauchst nur einen Nachweis zu bringen das du so wenig verdienst dann bekommst du den Anwalt fast geschenkt.:vik:


----------



## VOGO (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Sage ich doch: §17 Tierschutzgesetz, daher die 600€. Bei einer Anzeige wegen Schwarzangelei (§293 StGb) kommt man "günstiger" davon (so zwischen 200 und 400€). Allerdings muss dazu zwingend ein Strafantrag nach §294 vom Inhaber des Fischereirechts gestellt worden sein.  Wo bei Verstössen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz alleine die Anzeige zu Ermittlungen durch die Staatsanwaltschaft führt, ist ein Verstoss gegen §293 StGb nur nach expilziet erteiltem Strafantrag von der Staatsanwaltschaft zu verfolgen. Da dies aber in den seltensten Fällen wirklich geschieht, und dort nicht unbedingt ein öffentliches Interesse vorliegt (geschädigt wird der Fischereirechtinhaber beim Schwarzangeln) folgt auf die Ersttat meist sogar nur eine Verwahrnung. Erst im Wiederholungsfall wird "scharf" geschossen und dann sind aber auch schnell ein paar Tausender drinn.
Bei Verstössen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz liegt ein öffentliches Interesse vor und daher wird es auch zum Verfahren kommen (so nicht vorher die Auflage erfüllt wird).
Gerichtskostenbeihilfe gibt es nach meinem Wissen bei Strafsachen nicht. Da darf er dann sämtlich Kosten zahlen, evtl. auf Ratenbasis.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Die meisten Verteidiger legen dem Mandanten erstmal eine Honorarvereinbarung vor, weil sich Strafverteidigung nach dem RVG nicht lohnt!

Deshalb ist es so teuer! (diese Kosten aus der Honorarvereinbarung trägst Du dem Anwalt gegenüber auch, wenn später ein Freispruch erreicht wird, weil es sich um einen Vertrag handelt, bei dem Du Deinem Anwalt ermöglichst, Kosten über das RVG hinaus abzurechnen!...die Kosten nach RVG bekommst Du bzw. Dein Anwalt im Fall eines Freispruches ersetzt - aber MIT Honorarvereinbarung bliebe ein Rest, den Du alleine zu tragen hättest!!!).


Selbst bei einer Rechtschutzversicherung wird diese hier nicht decken, weil Vorsatztat, was hier bereits richtig geschrieben wurde!

Du hast im Grunde nur die Wahl zwischen:

1. Zahlen - wobei Du mit Sicherheit mit einem netten Brief unter Schilderung Deiner Lebensumstände, Einkommensverhältnisse etc. kleinere Raten gewährt bekommst - ein Anruf kann dafür auch schon ausreichen- bestehe aber darauf, alles schriftlich zu bekommen!

2. Dich wehren ohne Anwalt, was ich für gefährlich halte, da die Staatsanwaltschaft einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht bereits für gegeben hält (= man hält eine hypothetische Verurteilung in einem gedachten Verfahren nach öffentlicher Anklage aufgrund der Aktenlage für überwiegend wahrscheinlich!).
Was Du dazu sagst, ob Du überhaupt was dazu sagst usw. kann nur ein Anwalt NACH erfolgter Akteneinsicht bestimmen!

3. Dich wehren mit Anwalt, was in der Tat erstmal teurer würde, aber bei einem späteren Freispruch in einem nach Ablehnung dieses "Angebots" durchzuführenden Verfahren würden die Kosten (nur nach RVG!!!) der Staatskasse auferlegt.
Zu den Einzelheiten der möglichen Verteidigung kann und darf ich hier nix sagen, aber der Sachverhalt bietet da schon gewisse Möglichkeiten, da die Kontrolle dämlich durchgeführt wurde und u.a. die Beweismittel vernichtet wurden!
Damit bleiben nur Zeugenaussagen übrig, die man durchaus mit Zweifeln versehen könnte (was schon für einen Freispruch reichen KÖNNTE - aber die Möglichkeiten des "wie mache ich das" und des "wie lasse ich mich genau ein. bzw. "sage ich aus, und wenn ja, was sage ich aus?" soll Dir ein Anwalt erklären, der bereits mandatiert wurde!

Da könnte schon noch was gehen, aber was Du machst ist Deine Entscheidung!

In dem Schreiben müßte etwas von "vorläufiger Einstellung" blablabla § 153a StPO usw. stehen!

Damit wärst Du nicht vorbestraft!!!

Was Du nun machst, ist alleine Deine Entscheidung - aber mit der Zahlung wäre risikolos Schluß!

Alles andere birgt das Risiko, das es am Ende doch teurer wird, WENN es schiefgeht!

Eine entsprechende spätere Verurteilung kann sogar zum Verlust des Fischereischeines führen!

Finde den "Preis" zwar etwas happig - sowohl angesichts des Verstosses, als auch angesichts Deines Einkommens, aber mir wäre das lieber, als meine Pappe zu riskieren!

Ernie


----------



## Student (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Also ich würde die 600€ bezahlen!



Jop, bei einem "eigentlich toten" (und "uneigentlich" weniger toten) Köderfisch sind die 600 Euro wohl gut angelegtes Lehrgeld!

Mfg

Student


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> ihr glaubt ja nicht wie kurz sowas ist, aber dafür umso teurer
> 
> also:
> 
> ...


 
Hej,

ich melde mich gleich nochmal, bin gerade bis zu diesem ´Beitrag gekommen und möchte diesen Hinweis nicht verlieren.

Wenn das o.g. Schreiben das Verfahren begründen sollte, dann ziwngend zum Anwalt gehen. Ich zitiere § 17 TierschG:



> § 17
> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> 2. einem Wirbeltier a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
> b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> ...


 
Kontaktiere einen Anwalt und forder Akteneinsicht. Du kannst dir übrigens mit deinem Kumpel gemeinsam einen Anwalt nehmen und ein Verfahren aus beiden beantragen. Vorteil:
Einmal Anwaltskosten und Gerichtskosten.
Nachteil:
Dein Kumpel wäre kein Zeuge mehr!
Fazit:
Beide einen gemeinsamen Anwalt aufsuchen, Akteneinsicht verlangen und abwarten was darin steht.

hej hej

Peter


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Fritze schrieb:


> leute, wir reden hier von Kosten im Strafrecht, da ist das nicht so 0815 ...
> Auf den Anwaltskosten im Vorverfahren (Ermittlungsverfahren) bleibt er auch bei Verfahrenseinstellung sitzen. Da trägt die Staatskasse nix. Auch wenn vor Gericht das Verfahren eingestellt wird, bleibt er in der Regel auf seinen Anwaltskosten sitzen. Der Strafverteidiger versucht normalerweise immer, das Strafverfahren bereits im Ermittlungsverfahren zur Einstellung zu bringen. Damit bleibt der Betroffene auf den Anwaltskosten sitzen. Ist aber in der Regel billiger, als wenn es zur Anklage kommt - und dazu kommt es, wenn es aus Sicht der Ermittlungsbehörden sehr wahrscheinlich ist, dass eine Verurteilung erfolgt. Die Freispruchquote liegt bei ca. 2%. D.h. kommt es zu einem Urteil, verliert man fast immer. In den Unschuldsfällen wird fast immer schon vorher irgendwann das Verfahren eingestellt - mit dem Ergebnis, dass man in der Regel auf seinen eigenen Kosten sitzenbleibt.


 

Sorry, aber die 2 % Quote ist Unsinn!

Das habe ich in meiner Referendarzeit oft genug bewiesen & erlebt!

Da wurden sogar Sachen angeklagt, die garnicht zu beweisen waren!(was letztendlich dazu führte, dass die Anklage "baden" ging und selbst der Richter nur den Kopf schüttelte!).

Staatsanwälte sind heute "Akkordarbeiter" - da passieren die wunderlichsten Dinge und die Quote eines Freispruches trotz erstmal erfolgter Anklage ist def. höher!

Daneben kann man noch "deals" auch nach Anklage aushandeln und auch im gerichtlichen (Straf-)Verfahren noch eine Einstellung erreichen, u.U. sogar zu "günstigeren" Konditionen!

E.


----------



## Student (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Wenn das o.g. Schreiben das Verfahren begründen sollte, dann ziwngend zum Anwalt gehen. Ich zitiere § 17 TierschG:
> 
> Kontaktiere einen Anwalt und forder Akteneinsicht.



Er hat ein Wirbeltier ohne Herzstich am Haken gehabt, was soll also an §17 in diesem Kontext falsch sein?

Und ein Anwalt verlangt für die Beratung und Beantragung der Akteneinsicht vermutlich schon mehr als die 600 Euro, was soll das bringen?

@TE: Bezahl die 6 Raten a 100 Euro und stich deine Köderfische demnächst waidgerecht ab, dann hast du solch Probleme nicht mehr.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Parasol (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hallo,

mein Vorschlag: unverbindlich eine Anwaltskanzlei aufsuchen und nach den Kosten für eine Beratung fragen. Dann kannst Du noch immer entscheiden, ob Du die Beratung in Anspruch nehmen willst und nach einer evtl. Beratung entscheiden, ob sich weitere Maßnahmen lohnen.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Vorschlag: unverbindlich eine Anwaltskanzlei aufsuchen und nach den Kosten für eine Beratung fragen. Dann kannst Du noch immer entscheiden, ob Du die Beratung in Anspruch nehmen willst und nach einer evtl. Beratung entscheiden, ob sich weitere Maßnahmen lohnen.


 
= Erstberatungsgebühr --> Cash - erstmal max. ca. 180 € - unverbindlich macht da keiner was!

E.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

So, fertig!

Grundsätzlich einmal solltest du klären ob die Klage sich auf die Hälterung der Fische bezieht, denn da hast du tatsächlich schlechte Karten! Jedoch gilt folgendes zu bedenken:
Bei einer Klage musst nicht du deine Unschuld beweisen, sondern der Kägervertreter - und das wäre die Staatsanwaltschaft - deine Schuld. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren gegen dich eröffnet muss er auch noch den Richter von deiner Schuld überzeugen - und das gelingt ihm nur durch Zeugen, in diesem Falle den Kontrolleur und seinen Mitarbeiter. 

Hinsichtlich Kosten:



> Gebührentatbestand ​VV​​        Wahlverteidiger
> Pflichtverteidiger
> ​​ Mindest- ​ Höchst- ​ Mittel- ​ Zusatz- ​​ Zusatz- ​​​ gebühr  ​ gebühr ​ gebühr  ​ gebühr* ​ Gebühr  ​ gebühr* ​​​​​​​​​*1. Allgemeine Gebühren *
> ​​​​​​​a) Grundgebühr
> ...


 
nachfolgende Kosten kämen maximal hinzu:


> *Zu den oben genannten Gebühren kommen noch:*
> 
> <LI class=MsoNormal style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">Schreibauslagen in Höhe von 20 % der Gebühren, jedoch max. 20 € <LI class=MsoNormal style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">Kopiekosten (bis 50 Kopien à 50 Cent, jede weitere 0,15 Cent) <LI class=MsoNormal style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; TEXT-ALIGN: justify">evtl. entstandene weitere Auslagen z. B. Reisekosten
> zzgl. der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer (z. Zt. 19 %)


 
Nun solltest du abwägen.

Ich kenne nur deine Schilderung, nach dieser hättest du m.M. nach tatsächlich eine Tierquälerei (Lebendhälterung in nicht angemessenen Rahmen) begangen. Beweis hierfür wären ja die während der Hälterung verstorbenen Fische. 
Du selber schreibst der Eimer verfüge über ausreichende Belüftung, nun gut, so könntest du dieses vor Gericht beweisen. 
Wie der Kontrolleur letztlich beweisen möchte das die Fische nicht sachgerecht gehältert wurden könnte durch die Akte ersichtlich werden.

Mit der Akteneinsicht werden dir auch die Personalien der Zeugen mitgeteilt, so das dein Anwalt eine Klage wegen Nötigung, Einschüchterung, Amtsanmassung, Diebstahl und Unterschlagung stellen kann. Hier muss die Staatsanwaltschaft zwingend ermitteln und es entstehen dir dabei keine Kosten - sofern dein Anwalt dieses über eine Strafanzeige laufen lässt (falls noch nicht verjährt). Bei einer Privatklage müsstest du die Kosten natürlich bezahlen.

Nochmal zur Unterschlagung:
Die Vernichtung von Beweismitteln entspricht dieses, denn du kannst behaupten, die weggeworfenen Fische hätten deine Unschuld bewiesen.

Hej hej

Peter


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ähem - ließ´bitte mal meinen Eintrag!

Kein normaler Strafverteidiger rechnet NUR nach RVG ab - und die Honorarvereinbarung ist Standard bei Strafverfahren!

...also kommen weitere Kosten hinzu!

Bitte beachten!

E.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Student schrieb:


> Er hat ein Wirbeltier ohne Herzstich am Haken gehabt, was soll also an §17 in diesem Kontext falsch sein?
> 
> (...)
> Mfg
> ...


 

Sorry, das ist und bleibt strittig! Erst einmal liegt die Tierquälerei in diesem Falle vor, falls der Köderfisch noch gelebt hat, was zu beweisen wäre. Sprechen wir also über nicht waidgerechte Tötung! Wie ich zuvor angeführt habe liegt der Kunus Knacktus im Hältern - und nur dort! 
Fakt ist: Es wurde mit Köderfisch geangelt. Strittig ist ob er noch gelebt hat. Hier würde ich der Beweisführung ruhig entgegensehen - eine Einstellung des Verfahrens ist abzusehen.
Nächste Frage wäre die waidmännsiche Tötung. Hier müssen wir den vorigen Punkt berücksichtigen. Lautet der Klagevorwurf das mit lebenden KöFi geangelt wurde dann würde dieser Punkt entfallen. Lautet der Vorwurf jedoch nicht Lebendköder sondern nicht waidgerechte Tötung, dann hätte der Kontrolleur Beweise unterschlagen welche die Unschuld beweisen könnten und das Verfahren müsste eingestellt werden!

Du siehst: Nach den uns vorliegenden (einseitigen) Schilderungen kann man einer Strafverfolgung ruhig und gelassen entgegensehen. Die Kosten für die Akteneinsicht und die Vorverfahrenskosten dürften die EUR 600,-- sicher nicht erreichen, es sei denn, du wähslt RA Bossi.

hej hej

Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ähem - ließ´bitte mal meinen Eintrag!
> 
> Kein normaler Strafverteidiger rechnet NUR nach RVG ab - und die Honorarvereinbarung ist Standard bei Strafverfahren!
> 
> ...


 

Ähm Ernie,

RVG, BRAGO usw. sind schon in etwas geregelt und EUR 600,- vor Prozesseröffnung wäre schon ein Wahnsinnsbetrag.

Streitwert wäre hier die EUR 600,-- und teurer würde der Anwalt wohl nicht werden.

Da der Themeneröffner etwas von Student und wenig Einkommen schreibt stünde ihm Prozesskostenbeihilfe zu, die sein Anwalt ebenfalls beantragen würde. Desweiteren könnte die Rechtsberatung beide Fälle umfassen. 

Anyway: Stellt sich der Sachverhalt so da, wie geschildert (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann), dann wäre eine Klage sicher mit Erfolg behaftet - oder aber grundlegende Anschuldigungen sind hier unerwähnt geblieben, daher zwingend Akteneinsicht!

hej hej

peter


----------



## Köfi83 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hi @ all also ich habe da gerade ein paar Berichte gelesen das ist ja wirklich der Hammer was da passiert ist.

Ich würde mir auf jedenfall einen Anwalt nehmen, würde aber auch sagen das es aus Mangel an Beweisen nicht so dicke kommen darf.

Was ich nicht weiß ist die Sache mit dem Fische hältern, bei uns hieß es damals das sei sogar verboten. (will da aber nix falsches sagen)

Aber Hammer hart das der da so an die Decke ging.

In Zukunft Fische fangen töten und dann an den Haken als Köder.....:-(

Bin mal gespannt wie das endet.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Interesierter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> So, fertig!
> 
> Grundsätzlich einmal solltest du klären ob die Klage sich auf die Hälterung der Fische bezieht, denn da hast du tatsächlich schlechte Karten! Jedoch gilt folgendes zu bedenken:
> Bei einer Klage musst nicht du deine Unschuld beweisen, sondern der Kägervertreter - und das wäre die Staatsanwaltschaft - deine Schuld. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren gegen dich eröffnet muss er auch noch den Richter von deiner Schuld überzeugen - und das gelingt ihm nur durch Zeugen, in diesem Falle den Kontrolleur und seinen Mitarbeiter.



Nicht nur der Richter die Schöffen ja wohl auch. #h


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

@ Schwedenpeter:

Meiner berufliche Erfahrung sieht da anders aus - aber egal!

Ich wünsche ihm alles Gute - egal, wie er nun vorgeht!

Die Möglichkeiten und (u.a. Kosten-) Risiken kennt er nun - und seine Entscheidung muß er alleine treffen!

Viel Glück!

E.

PS:

Der Begriff "Streitwert" regelt die Kosten für´s Zivilverfahren und ist so ohne weiteres im Strafrecht nicht ausschlaggebend!

Es gibt hier keinen "Streitwert" von 600 €, weil er diese zahlen soll, da es sich um ein Strafverfahren handelt - also bitte Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen!

Es ist toll und löblich, dass ihr alle helfen wollt, aber bombardiert den TE bitte nicht mit Halbwahrheiten (auch hinsichtlich der Kosten!) - wenn er sich wehren möchte, dann gehört das in die Hände eines Menschen, der das auch gelernt hat --> also ab zum Anwalt - oder zahlen!

E.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Schwedenpeter:
> 
> (...)
> Es ist toll und löblich, dass ihr alle helfen wollt, aber bombardiert den TE bitte nicht mit Halbwahrheiten (auch hinsichtlich der Kosten!) - wenn er sich wehren möchte, dann gehört das in die Hände eines Menschen, der das auch gelernt hat --> also ab zum Anwalt - oder zahlen!
> ...


 
Hier gehen wir beide konform ;-)

Nochmals: 
Es gibt letztlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Zahlen = EUR 600,-- weg oder
2. Anwalt nehmen, dann aber folgende Risiken:
- Anwaltskosten, sofern keine Prozesskostenbeihilfe besteht. Da er ja Student ist kann er beim Amtsgericht Beratung beziehen (bei uns wäre es folgendes:
http://www.syke.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Itemid=7

- Gewinnen und Anwaltkosten, falls obiges nicht zieht, zahlen.

Ich würde auf alle Fälle Akteneinsicht fordern, das ist Minimum! Dann würde ich entscheiden was darin steht und sollte die Geschichte so wie von dir geschildert sein, dann würde ich Medien einschalten (Angelzeitschriften, regionale Zeitungen, regionales TV usw.). ICH würde ein Fass aufmachen.

Was mich jedoch einmal interessiert: Was macht dein Kumpel eigentlich, zahlt er? Wenn ja, dann wäre das nicht sinnvoll für dich.

Hej hej

Peter


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Link führt leider nicht bis auf den Bericht, daher hier:



> *Beratungs- und Prozesskostenhilfe*
> 
> Wohnen und Verbrauchen / Finanzielle und sonstige Hilfen
> Notlagen und Opferhilfen / Finanzielle und sonstige Hilfen
> ...


 
Hej ehj

Peter


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Akteneinsicht bekommt er als Beschuldigter selber nicht - dafür *MUSS* er einen Anwalt mandatieren!

E.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



YearOne schrieb:


> ihr glaubt ja nicht wie kurz sowas ist, aber dafür umso teurer
> 
> also:
> 
> ...


 
So, jetzt muss mich aber mal einer von Euch "Hobby"juristen aufklären! 
Da oben im Text steht ja eigentlich überhaupt nix drin. Weder Ort, Datum, Uhrzeit oder ähnliches. Lediglich das sich der "Angeklagte" einem Vergehen verdächtig gemacht hat. Werden einem so "Anschuldigungen" immer so lapidar zugesandt? Muss da nicht wenigstens drinstehen wer einen überhaupt "erwischt" hat oder so?

Ich bin gottseidank noch nicht straffällig geworden (bzw. erwischt worden) deshalb frage ich das.

Bitte um kurze Antwort.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Dann würde ich entscheiden was darin steht und sollte die Geschichte so wie von dir geschildert sein, dann würde ich Medien einschalten (Angelzeitschriften, regionale Zeitungen, regionales TV usw.). ICH würde ein Fass aufmachen.


 

Wenn alles so gewesen ist wie geschildert, nicht nur eins. 

Ein toter Köfi im Eimer ist tot. Da macht das Tierschutzgesetz gar nix. Lebende und tote zusammen in einem Eimer macht auch nix, es sei denn man leitet seelische Grausamkeit gegenüber den lebenden ab, weil die mit Leichen in einem Eimer schwimmen. Lächerlich.
Fehlender Herzstich ? Brauch ich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht. Ein Tier muß schnell und möglichst schmerzlos getötet werden. Schlag auf den Kopf,  mit oder ohne Kiemenschnitt reichen völlig aus um einen Köfi vom Leben zum Tode zu führen. Es gibt keine Tötungsverordnung für Köderfische. Die Köfis sind im Eimer eingegangen ? Wer sagt das ? Die kann er direkt nach dem Fang per Genickschlag getötet haben weil sie zu tief geschluckt hatten, während die noch lebenden ganz vorne gehakt waren. 
Gleichsam den Kontrolleur angezeigt, wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben. Info an de Fachpresse ist auch gut. 
600 € ist ein Witz und ziemlich sicher vom zuständigen Staatsanwalt im Handstreich festgelegt um die Sache vom Tisch zu haben. Hat er Erfolg, macht er´s das nächste mal genauso. Und der Kontrolleur auch.

Wie gesagt, wenn es so abgelaufen ist wie geschildert.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Mehr Informationen sind in diesem Stadium nicht üblich!

Die bekommt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur der Anwalt über die Akteneinsicht!

In einer späteren Anklage stehen dann nähere Details drin (Zeit, Ort, usw.) !

PS:

Ich bezeichne mich zwar selbst gerne als "Hobby-Jurist", aber nur weil ich mein Geld anders verdiene - habe aber Jura brav fertig studiert!

;O)

...also trotzdem "Hobby-Jurist" - aber immerhin mit Abschluss!

*grins*

E.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Ich bezeichne mich zwar selbst gerne als "Hobby-Jurist", aber nur weil ich mein Geld anders verdiene - habe aber Jura brav fertig studiert!
> 
> ...


 
OK, dann bist du aussen vor, du bist jetzt für mich der "Profi"jurist a.D.|wavey:

Auch wenns jetzt nix zur Sache beiträgt, aber ich bin von unserer Justiz voll überzeugt!#q

Damit ich das richtig verstehe, dann kann also jeder Kontrolleur mal eben so behaupten das ich meinen Köderfisch nicht ordnungsgemäß aus dem Leben befördert habe und mich mir nichts dir nichts anzeigen und ich habe praktisch keine Chance aus dieser Sache rauszukommen wenn ich nicht die besagten 600€ abdrücke? 
Komm Männer, lügt mich doch bitte mal was an das ich Euch auch glauben kann!!! NEE, NEE

Grüße Alex


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss mich aber mal einer von Euch "Hobby"juristen aufklären!
> Da oben im Text steht ja eigentlich überhaupt nix drin. Weder Ort, Datum, Uhrzeit oder ähnliches. Lediglich das sich der "Angeklagte" einem Vergehen verdächtig gemacht hat. Werden einem so "Anschuldigungen" immer so lapidar zugesandt? Muss da nicht wenigstens drinstehen wer einen überhaupt "erwischt" hat oder so?
> 
> Ich bin gottseidank noch nicht straffällig geworden (bzw. erwischt worden) deshalb frage ich das.
> ...


 

Hej Alex,

ja, die Ausführung reicht aus und ist Standartmässig. Der Staatsanwalt hat die Unterlagen auf dem Tisch und *könnte *eine Klage formulieren. Der Staatsanwalt jedoch würde von einer Klage absehen und möchte eine erzieherische Maßnahme anbieten, sprich schmerzhafte Spende an einen wohltätigen Verein, den er scheinbar schon benannt hat.

Wäre ich der Themeneröffner würde ich klagen (okay, mir wäre das Geld sch.. egal),denn ein verfahren bringt mir ein Aktenzeichen . In diesem Falle dürfte ich öffentlich berichten, denn ein solches Verfahren findet i.d.R. öffentlich statt und Medienvertreter würde ich lang und schlapp erhalten - auch dafür würde ich notfalls Geld ausgeben.

Möchte ich finanziell jedoch *auf Nummer sicher gehen*, dann würde ich den Staatsanwalt telefonisch kontaktiern und um ein persönliches Gespräch bitten, ihm meine finanzielle Situation schildern, und ihm einen kleineren Betrag an eine gemeinnützige Institution anbieten die ich aussuche (ggf. Angelvereine o.ä.). So würden sich die EUR 600,-- sicher minimieren lassen.

Ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:
Ernie hat sicher Recht dahingehend, als das eine Klage mit Kosten verbunden ist auf denen TE sitzen bleiben wird. Ich kenne seine finanzielle Situation nicht, so muss er selber entscheiden. 

Hej hej

Peter


----------



## VOGO (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ich meine, dass alle Ratschläge, Einschätzungen und Vermutungen letzt endlich rein fiktiv sind. Der genaue Sachverhalt wird hier nur von einer Seite geschildert. Die Gegenseite wurde noch nie gehört. Die vorgelegten Dokumente sind ebenfalls wenig aussagekräftig, dar es sich um Standardschreiben handelt. Daher halte ich die ganze Diskussion viel mehr als rein akademisch und nicht auf die Realität projizierbar. Zwar interessant, aber mit wenig konkreter Hilfe für den Betroffenen.

Mich würde viel mehr eine Statistik der Verfahren interessieren. Wie viele  Verfahren wurden eingestellt, wie lauten Urteile und wie sind diese geographisch verteilt. Gibt es darüber Zahlen?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> OK, dann bist du aussen vor, du bist jetzt für mich der "Profi"jurist a.D.|wavey:
> 
> Auch wenns jetzt nix zur Sache beiträgt, aber ich bin von unserer Justiz voll überzeugt!#q
> 
> ...


 

Hej Alex,

du musst nur unverzüglich und richtig reagieren. Käme der Kontrolleur so zu mir, dann würde ich unverzüglich die Polizei anrufen (Handy) und sagen, ich würde bedroht und eingeschüchtert |rolleyes. Die Polizei wäre also verpflichtet nun zu kommen und die Personalien aufzunehmen (hehehe, ich weiß 'mal wo du wohnst...). Nun müsste also der Kontrolleur seine Vorwürfe gegenüber der Polizei erklären und diese würde dann die Beweise sichern - diese jedoch waren ja schon vernichtet. Du siehst, du wärst aus dem Schneider!

Zweite Variante, wenn man nicht so abgezockt wäre, ist nachträglich am nächsten Tag einen Anwalt zu kontaktieren (kostenpflichtig) und Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung zu stellen. Damit wäre der Staatsapparat in Bewegung gekommen auf Staatskosten! Das Verfahren wird sicher nicht eröffnet, würde aber im eigenen Falle zu Buche schlagen |supergri

Fakt ist:
Man muss agieren und nicht reagieren. So wie der Fall aussieht kostet es so oder so Geld.

Hej ehj

Peter


----------



## ernie1973 (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Behaupten können viele Menschen nahezu alles - gerade im Strafverfahren zählt jedoch, ob der Nachweis geführt werden kann, dass es auch so war!

Ohne weitere Beweismittel nur mit Zeugen ist das schwer!!!...gerade wenn ein im Idealfall geschulter Kontrolleur so überaus clever ist, die "Beweismittel" selber gleich zu entsorgen!

ABER:

Wir waren alle nicht dabei und kennen die Geschichte *nur* aus der Schilderung unseres Kollegen!!!

...wer einmal bei Gericht war, der weiß, wie unterschiedlich ein und derselbe Sachverhalt von Menschen wahrgenommen und geschildert werden kann! *grins*

Dabei im Verfahren der Wahrheit so nahe wie möglich zu kommen, ist die Kunst eines guten Richters - aber ob es dann auch wirklich die Wahrheit ist, weiß meist am Ende nur der liebe Gott!

Ernie


----------



## Student (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> In diesem Falle dürfte ich öffentlich berichten, denn ein solches Verfahren findet i.d.R. öffentlich statt und Medienvertreter würde ich lang und schlapp erhalten - auch dafür würde ich notfalls Geld ausgeben.



Was würdest du denn an Blinker, Fisch&Fang, Rute&Rolle und co. schreiben? "Ich bin beim Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch erwischt worden und der böse Aufseher hat meine gefangenen Fische zurück ins Wasser geworfen und sich unfreundlich verhalten"? Öffentlich wird sich wohl kaum jemand auf die Seite des TE stellen! 

Das wäre mit Sicherheit ein Eigentor #d - Über den Betrag verhandeln klingt nicht schlecht, aber es wurde ja bereits eine Ratenzahlung mit monatlich 100 Euro angeboten.

Mfg

Student


----------



## VOGO (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Dies entspricht meiner Einschätzung. Man sollte immer beide Seiten hören. Alles andere sind polarisierte, wertlose Aussagen und Anschuldigungen.

Zum Thema agieren anstatt reagieren: Wie lange würde es dauern, bis zu JEDER Kontrolle die Polizei dazu gerufen wird? Nicht nur der zu Kontrollierende hat das Recht, auch der Kontrolleur kann zwecks Feststellung der Personalien jederzeit die Polizei konsultieren. Ausserdem steht im Ausweis der Kontrolleurs sowieso alles wichtige drinn, um ihn jederzeit laden zu können. Eine solche Vorgehensweise wird in einem prima Grabenkrieg zwischen Anglern und Kontrolleuren enden. Aus meiner Erfahrung: 95% alle Kontrollierten begrüssen Kontrollen. Warum wohl?


----------



## Jose (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> ...Komm Männer, lügt mich doch bitte mal was an das ich Euch auch glauben kann!!! NEE, NEE...



wäre eine denkbare variante...

wenn ich es recht überlege habe ich mindestens in den letzten drei jahren keine kollegen mit köfi-eimer und pumpe rheinauf rheinab gesehen.

könnte ich drüber ins grübeln kommen....


----------



## Schwedenpeter (13. März 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



VOGO schrieb:


> Dies entspricht meiner Einschätzung. Man sollte immer beide Seiten hören. Alles andere sind polarisierte, wertlose Aussagen und Anschuldigungen.
> 
> Zum Thema agieren anstatt reagieren: Wie lange würde es dauern, bis zu JEDER Kontrolle die Polizei dazu gerufen wird? Nicht nur der zu Kontrollierende hat das Recht, auch der Kontrolleur kann zwecks Feststellung der Personalien jederzeit die Polizei konsultieren. Ausserdem steht im Ausweis der Kontrolleurs sowieso alles wichtige drinn, um ihn jederzeit laden zu können. Eine solche Vorgehensweise wird in einem prima Grabenkrieg zwischen Anglern und Kontrolleuren enden. Aus meiner Erfahrung: 95% alle Kontrollierten begrüssen Kontrollen. Warum wohl?


 

Hej,

ich begrüße Kontrollen, mehr noch, ich fordere diese sogar! Ich sehe es sogar so, als das Kontrolleure für uns Angler tätig sind, sie schützen unsere Freiheit, unsere Angelgewässer usw. Nur....

erwarte ich faires Auftreten beiderseits!

gehe ich davon aus das der hier eingestellte Verlauf der Wahre ist, dann wüsste ich schon wie ich einen solchen Kontrolleur "an die Hammelbein" bekommen würde.

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Ich glaube der hier geschilderten Version aber auch nicht, dafür ist mir vieles zu dubios.

Ich denke  die Wahrheit liegt irgendwie in der Mitte, will heißen das der TE schon etwas fehl gelegen hatte und u.U. ein Wort das andere gab usw. Wir wissen es aktuell nicht.


Ein Prozess jedoch würde öffentlich und aktenkundig geführt und dann könnte man die Detaills ohne Namensnennung veröffentlichen - die Region jedoch wüsste Bescheid und sollte der Kontrolleur wirklich so vorgegangen sein, dann wäre er dort fertig mit seiner Arbeit.

Hej hej

Peter


----------



## YearOne (10. April 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

um euch mal auf dem laufenden zu halten, aus den 600 euro sind jetzt 300 geworden!!!


----------



## YearOne (10. April 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

und an den letzen beitrag, alles war so wie ich es geschildert habe, nächste woche kommt noch die akteneinsicht dann poste ich das ganze auch aus der sicht beider!!!!!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (10. April 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

wirklich kacke wie das da glaufen ist aber beteuben und herzstich ist schon nicht unwichtig!  sonst kann jeder sonst was behaubten*


----------



## YearOne (10. April 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

bin auch der meinung, nur ist in keinem gesetz beschrieben wie waidgerechtes töten aussieht oder von statten geht!!!! und schaut euch mal die ganzen sendung übers kochen oder essen zur zeit im tv an, da werden alle fische mit nem kopfschlag "niedergestreckt" und ich könnte noch einige bsp. geben, aber was soll...

naja wie auch immer, ich mach es mit mit nem herzstich und gut ist....


----------



## dirk-mann (11. April 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

naja wie auch immer, ich mach es mit mit nem herzstich und gut ist....[/QUOTE]


jetzt


----------



## zanderzone (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Wie ist es weiter gegangen???


----------



## darth carper (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Mal abgesehen von dem eigentlichen Sachverhalt, habe ich in diesem Thread so einige Sachen gelesen, die ich nicht so ganz verstehe.
Ich glaube da sind ein paar Sachen doch ziemlich durcheinandergewürfelt worden.

Zunächst mal wurde gesagt, daß man Gegenanzeige erstatten soll?
Warum sollte man das machen? Jeder bekommt die Möglichkeit sich in einem gegen ihn gerichteten Verfahren zu äußern. Sollte in den Äußerungen Straftaten der anderen Partei zu erkennen sein, wird auf jeden Fall ermittelt, denn es besteht ein Strafverfolgungszwang. Es sei denn es handelt sich um Antragsdelikte, für die ein  gesonderter Strafantrag gestellt werden muß, wie z.B. bei der Körperverletzung. Allerdings gibt es auch da Ausnahmen, aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.

Dann wurden diverse Tatbestände in den Raum geworfen, denen sich der Kontrolleur angeblich schuldig gemacht hätte.
In einem Beitrag (von wem dieser war, weiß ich nicht mehr) habe ich folgende Sachen gefunden: Nötigung, Einschüchterung, Amtsanmassung, Diebstahl und Unterschlagung.

Dazu möchte ich mal was mit meinem gefährlichen Halbwissen sagen, offensichtlich gibt es ja genug juristisch bewanderte Leute hier, die mich korrigieren können falls ich falsch liege:

Diebstahl: es mangelt da mMn an der subjektiven Komponente, der Zueignungsabsicht.

Das Gleiche gilt dann auch für die Unterschlagung, die sowieso, sollte ein Diebstahl begründbar sein, dahinter zurück tritt.

Nötigung: zu was und durch welche psychische oder physische Gewalt ist der TE genötigt worden? Das habe ich irgendwie nicht verstanden.

Amtsanmaßung: käme nur in Betracht, wenn der Kontrolleur gar kein Kontrolleur war und sich als Amtsperson ausgegeben hat.

Einschüchterung: diesen Straftatbestand gibt es alleine nicht, kann also nicht angezeigt werden. Eine Einschüchterung durch z.B. eine Drohung ist strafbar im Zusammenhang mit der Nötigung, die für mich wie gesagt nicht klar erkennbar ist.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Du kannst schreiben was du willst.. der wär bei mir trotzdem ins wasser geflogen^^


----------



## Locke4865 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du kannst schreiben was du willst.. der wär bei mir trotzdem ins wasser geflogen^^


 
Und damit hätteste dann richtig Ärger
Was glaubs was da dann ein Staatsanwalt draus machen kann


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Naja - ich will das Ding hier jetzt nicht wieder jur. lostreten, aber wenn jemand einen Fisch, den ich mir als Angler *rechtmäßig* angeeignet habe wegnimmt und ins Wasser wirft, dann ist das schon sehr bedenklich und auch strafbar!

(...hierbei fangen vorliegend die tatsächlichen Fragen aber schon an, da es ja im Kern auch darum ging, ob der Fisch "rechtmäßig" gefangen wurde und somit wirklich zum Eigentum des Fängers geworden war !).

Kleines Bsp.:

Nehmen wir mal an, ich nehme Deine Brieftasche und werfe sie in den Fluß - dann habe ich auch keine Zueignungsabsicht - auch keine Bereicherungsabsicht - aber glaubst Du nicht auch, dass ich mich dabei strafbar machen würde???

Kurioserweise bliebe dann zumindest nach meiner Ansicht lediglich eine Sachbeschädigung übrig, natürlich auch versehen mit zivilrechtlichen Ersatzansprüchen!!!-->ist so, wenn die Sache dauerhaft im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes untergeht und dauerhaft dem Eigentümer entzogen wird!

(vorausgesetzt, es besteht keine Möglichkeit, die Sache tatsächlich wieder zu bergen!).

Die Nötigung kann auch darin bestehen, dass im Ergebnis eine "Duldung" bspw. der unberechtigten Wegnahme als abgenötigtes Verhalten (=Nötigungserfolg) erreicht wird - dabei wird es aber kompliziert, da in dem hier geschilderten Fall die erforderliche "doppelte" Rechtswidrigkeit der Nötigung gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht recht fraglich und schwer zu beweisen sein dürfte. (kleine Anmerkung zur Nötigung hier: sollte sie vorliegen, käme sogar u.U. eine "Nötigung im Amt" -->§ 240 IV Nr. 3 StGB in Betracht!).

Die Fragen, die den vorliegenden Fall so schwierig machen sind nicht rechtlicher, sondern eher tatsächlicher Natur und es geht darum, wer kann und wer muß was beweisen und bei wem greift alles der "in dubio pro reo" Grundsatz.

Also - es steht und fällt hier alles mit Zeugen, da dieses Ding wohl von staatsanwaltlicher Seite nicht auszuermitteln sein wird, solange da jeweils "Aussage gegen Aussage" steht!!!

Weitere mögliche Beweismittel wurden ja dauerhaft "vernichtet", was an sich schon dumm genug war!

Man bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Ding nicht entscheiden muß!

Eine Einstellung gegen Zahlung hätte ich aber als Betroffener so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen!

*grins*

Wäre ein toller Sachverhalt um Studenten in einer kleinen Hausarbeit im StGB mal zu ärgern - hehehe! 


Ernie


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Hi mich würd mal gerne intressieren was jetzt aus den Fall geworden ist?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Ja würde mich auch intressieren..und was passiert wenn man mit offentsichtlich lebenden Köfis erwischt wird,hat da jemand erfahrung?|rolleyes


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*



Zander Bube schrieb:


> Ja würde mich auch intressieren..und was passiert wenn man mit offentsichtlich lebenden Köfis erwischt wird,hat da jemand erfahrung?|rolleyes


Angelscheinentzug (paar Jahre), Erlaubnisschein weg und Geldstrafe!


----------



## Zander Bube (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: kontrolliert und jetzt am POPO?!*

Woher weißt du das?


----------

